# Support each other and lose 10 pounds!



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Forgot to mention if you have different goals than losing 10 pounds, totally fine too! Everyone is going to have individual goals including gaining and losing weight. Everyone is welcome.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi Beau...
I'm going to join you and support you on this feat. 
Before I had my girls...I did cross training. One day of cardio...next day..weights. I lost quite abit of body fat..but gained weight in muscle...which I didn't care because my clothes were becoming quite loose on me anyways. I was with the ambulance at time and being physically good shape paid off. I didn't get injured as much as others who were not in good shape.

Triplet girls came and any form of excercise went out the window. Too tired to do anything. Now my kids are in school (they're 9 yrs old) I want to and I need to get back in shape (I"m back in the ambulance now)....but I just lack the motivation and the emotional support to do it. I wished my husband was into excercising so I can get some "cheerleader' support but that isn't so. 
So...I'm looking forward to being a 'cheerleader' for you and any others who want to accomplish any wieght goals.
Right now...I want to lose whatever to have my jeans feel loose and go down another notch on my belt. No big goals...but goals enough where my tummy looks flat again.

My start 'stats'...
Age: 44
Height: 5'10
Weight: don't know...never weighed myself after the kids were born (hated the scale)
Goal weight: I want my jeans to feel really ...really loose.

PS....I can't really start until Nov 1 anyways....I have written and practical tests to do within the next two weeks.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome! Welcome!

Yea, part of my motivation to get back on track NOW is because when my husband and I decide it is time for kids down the road, I know my time will really be minimal then! Have to take the time to take care of myself now.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

You do want to be in good shape when you do have kids. Your body will bounce back alot faster when you're in shape after your children are born.
Mine did somewhat..... I was big as a house when I was carrying my three. 
After the girls were born....people were quite surpised that I carried triplets. 
So yeah...it pays off to be in good shape either way.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Sign me up!

It will be nice to have other people going through the same thing as me. I am not too worried about the weight loss, I just need to get into shape (I am starting to feel older then what I am). When I tell people how much I weigh no one really believes me ( I guess I carry it well?!?!). I too will be starting on Nov 1st, that gives me time to sign up for my work gym and my apartment gym and pool.

My "start" stats:
Age: 26 (On Monday)
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 180ish lbs
Goal Weight: What Ever Makes Me Feel Good About Myself.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm in! Although mines is more for fitness training as i've applied for the army and need to build that stamina up! so i'll probably share what i've been doing too. Focusing mainly on running at the moment. 

Start Stats 
Ages : 20
Height: 4'11 and a decimal! 
weight: 125lbs
Goal: Beat my personal bests. 

Last time i went for a run it was 2 weeks ago (oops!) i done 3.45km in 22:34 mins. 
Tomorrows goal will be 4km my estimated time is 27:07 mins.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ReiningCrazy said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> It will be nice to have other people going through the same thing as me. I am not too worried about the weight loss, I just need to get into shape (I am starting to feel older then what I am). When I tell people how much I weigh no one really believes me ( I guess I carry it well?!?!). I too will be starting on Nov 1st, that gives me time to sign up for my work gym and my apartment gym and pool.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome! 

And happy birthday on Mondy!

I too am not necessarily worried about the number on the scale, but I deinately want to make my jeans fit better and tone up the tummy area!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My "start" stats:
Age: 16
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 185
Goal Weight: Around 130 ish

I had lost 40 lbs before on weightwatchers, but then I gained it all back and started eating not healthy again.

It's funny that I saw this today, because I had decided to start loosing weight again this morning!! haha


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> I'm in! Although mines is more for fitness training as i've applied for the army and need to build that stamina up! so i'll probably share what i've been doing too. Focusing mainly on running at the moment.
> 
> Start Stats
> Ages : 20
> ...


Welcome!

Awesome on the running!! I myself really enjoy running but I get left knee pain. :-( Usually once it starts hurting, I have to quit running for a couple weeks, or else it will just immediately hurt again. I've never had it checked out so I have no idea what it is, and there seems to be no rhyme or reasons to it. Sometimes I'm great for a few months, and sometimes I can't run for months. 

At least I'm still able to do other things (elliptical, stair stepper, etc) even if I can't run. Biking does the same thing to my knee, so I don't do a whole lot of biking.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> My "start" stats:
> Age: 16
> Height: 5'8"
> Weight: 185
> ...


Awesome! We've got a great age variety going here! 

And it goes to show that you can "fall off the train" and end up back where you started, but it is never too late to get back on!

It's all about a "lifestyle change" and a "lifestyle committment". I much prefer those words and that way of thinking, than "diet".


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

beau159 said:


> It's all about a "lifestyle change" and a "lifestyle committment". I much prefer those words and that way of thinking, than "diet".


ON weightwatchers, I was eating more than I did before! Having the points really helped give you a limit and a way to watch what you eat

Definitely got me eating different things


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Only less than a week until my big start up! I'm actually quite looking forward to it. It'll feel good to start getting good workouts in.


----------



## srh1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Ohh I'm joining too!  
Age: 20
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 149 
Goal: 137

By my 21st birthday  which is in 6 weeks. I heard that it was healthy to lose up to 2 pounds a week... And I am pretty comfortable at that weight (as long as Im fit)


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

srh1 said:


> Ohh I'm joining too!
> Age: 20
> Height: 5'6"
> Weight: 149
> ...


Welcome!

1 to 2 pounds per week is the healthiest, long-term method to losing weight healthy and keeping it off. If you lose too quickly, it's usually because you cut your calories too much and your body will "notice" you are losing weight. From a primative survival standpoint, your body doesn't want to lose weight! It wants to keep extra around "just in case" you are ever in a starving situation. 

But if you slowly, and carefully, lose 1 to 2 pounds a week, you are more likely to keep it off because you haven't lost it rapidly. 

And keep in mind that if you build/gain any muscle during weight loss, it might not seem like you lost any weight at all on the scale. Muscle weighs more than fat. So if you lose 1 pound of fat, you may very well gain 1 pound a muscle, which would make you feel like you didn't lose any weight at all. This is where how you feel in your clothes and how you look (and actual body measurements) can show the change -- not the scale.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Age :18
Height: 5'3
weight: 130
goal: 125

I mostly want to just loose fat and gain back my muscle. Riding less, eating more and all that stud yin has detonified me.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hidalgo13 said:


> Age :18
> Height: 5'3
> weight: 130
> goal: 125
> ...


Welcome!

Yes, when I was in school (just graduated this past May) I was a horrible munchies-eater when studying. Plus you are just sitting around when you are studying.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay well yesterday was the official "start" day. 

I will admit that I did not go get a gym membership yesterday. However, I did go out to the barn after work and froze my butt off riding Red around a bit instead. Even took him for his very first "after dark" ride, just a quick mile+ down the road and back. The headlights from the cars were a bit scary for him, but he managed. 

But today we got snow. Boo. And it's still snowing. It's not horribly cold but I always worry about things being slick. So after work I will promptly go to the gym and get my membership and get a workout in!

I won't lift any weights tonight, just do some good cardio, because I'll be doing a weight lifting class and a step class with a friend tomorrow morning. And I"m sure I'll be sore as heck. 

Yesterday I started making myself eat "right" and been doing good so far! It's a horrible place where I work because someone always brings in sweet goodies. I have not eaten a one though! Proud of myself. 

How's everyone else doing on day 2?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*I'm in*

My start 'stats'...
Age: 54
Height: 5'4
Weight: don't know...won't tell
Goal weight: One size smaller jeans

I'm starting tomorrow, November 3rd. DH taught me a diet trick called, "Diet Awareness Week". You do this the week before you start your diet, and you examine what and when you are consuming. I changed from last Fall. Lost weight in the summer, 2011, starting gaining back with stupid caramels in the Fall!! THIS year, caramel rationing, smaller dinner portions, skipping lunch when I'm working in the back yard (horses, chickens, lawn/garden work in the 5 acres) and don't want it.
I had my annual "Salsa Party" last Saturday--party and big bonfire--and I haven't eaten more than 10 caramels INCLUDING during the party--THAT's success. I've been sitting at the same weight/size since I dropped a size earlier this year, and I've plateaud 

On with our success.


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm totally not doing well at all!!! Yesterday my work held a big lunch for our department and our construction contract crews.... Can I say FOOD!?!! It doesn't help I am now living on my own and when I get offered free food I get excited. Tonight I'm going to the bar to celebrate my birthday and my cousins and tomorrow I'm off to the rodeo..

Monday my coaches are back and done showing so I will be back at the barn 2-3 times a week and I'm looking at a gym my aunt joined that has a personal trainer on staff for free all day every day until 11pm.

Next week will be better...

Hope everyone else is doing better then me!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Well.....I haven't started on my excercises yet. I have a big test to do tomorrow (practical and written) for the ambulance. So...after I write this I'm going to hide in the closet (away from kids and husband) to do some studying.
Halloween has been tortorous for me....girls came home with bags of goodies...so I've been studying with making trips to the 'goody bag'. I've also have came down with a headcold...and now my head feels like it's going to explode. UUUGGGHHHHH.....I feel like I'm going through the wringer of some kind. I hope next week will be better
Corporal....it's good to see somebody who's closer to my age. I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one 'competeing' with the younger girls on here.
Anyways...hopefully I can start on my excercises soon. 
Good luck to all of you......


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Finally managed to go for a run ( got a new job never had a chane to get out!) I managed 4.62km at 30 mins 24 pretty pleased with myself free it being over 2 weeks since my last run


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Woohoo I'm totally joining!!  I've been trying to lose 10 lbs since June and I'm only a couple lbs away from my goal...by making sure I restrict to net 1,500 Cals/day and keeping active...but I've fallen off the wagon lately...ahem, 950 Cals over goal today 

Stats: 
Age - 32 
Height - 5'1" 
Current weight - 114 lbs
Goal weight - 110
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm reporting my Cals to you guys at least once a week and hopefully someone can hold me accountable haha! ~
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I want in on this. I have normally been pretty active and workout but I had to take a few months off from everything because I had cartilage inflammation behind my kneecap. November will be a rocky start off for me (traveling a lot) but I plan to change my eating habits and get in as much exercise as possible. My stats:

Age: 36 (37 on 11th)
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 150
Goal: Closer to 130...mostly just to be fit, trim, and back in my size 8 jeans.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Corporal said:


> My start 'stats'...
> Age: 54
> Height: 5'4
> Weight: don't know...won't tell
> ...


Welcome!!

Yes, I always do much better when I record everything that I eat. I like to use My Calorie Counter (online) because you can enter custom entries if you can't find the exact food item you ate in there huge database. It lets you really track exactly what you are eating beyond just calories, including protein, carbs, fiber, sugar, salt, and more. 

For me, really keeping my SALT intake low makes a big difference. And it's amazing how once you cut salt out of your diet, how salty things taste when they are loaded with salt!

I am not a personal trainer or nutritionist by any means, but did I read you post correctly Corporal? You are skipping lunch on some days???? You do not want to do that. That is the reason you have plateaued. If you skip a meal, it kills your metabolism and your body tries even harder to hang onto those pounds. 

Ask any trainer or nutritionist: The best strategy is to eat small meals every 2 to 3 hours. Once you go longer than that without food, is when it slows your metabolism. Yes it takes a ton of planning to have something to eat ready to go (even during work during the day) but it really, really keeps your metabolism revved up by eating small meals throughout the day. 

So please stop skipping lunch! Hungry tummies are no good and just leads to binging on things because you're so hungry and your blood sugar is low. 

But success on the caramels!! Some of my biggest downfalls are anything sweet (cookies, cake, brownies, etc) and CHEESE and regular cereal. Yum. While cheese isn't necessarily bad, it does need to be eaten in moderation because it does have fat in it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

ReiningCrazy said:


> I'm totally not doing well at all!!! Yesterday my work held a big lunch for our department and our construction contract crews.... Can I say FOOD!?!! It doesn't help I am now living on my own and when I get offered free food I get excited. Tonight I'm going to the bar to celebrate my birthday and my cousins and tomorrow I'm off to the rodeo..
> 
> Monday my coaches are back and done showing so I will be back at the barn 2-3 times a week and I'm looking at a gym my aunt joined that has a personal trainer on staff for free all day every day until 11pm.
> 
> ...


Hey, it's okay! :hug: You are not always going to have a perfect day.

One thing that really helps me, even if I "mess up" for one meal, you can always "start over" for the day, right after! It doesn't have to be a new day to "start over"! It helps get rid of that "Oh, I just over-ate at this meal so I might as well eat some cookies too ... or I might as well not eat healthy the rest of the day". Because you can start over at any moment! 

Personal trainers are awesome. I've worked with quite a few of them and it is always wonderful to let someone else plan your workouts for you and plan our meals for you (it makes it easy!). And of course, encourages you to follow the routine because you have to report back to your trainer.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

strawberry paint said:


> Well.....I haven't started on my excercises yet. I have a big test to do tomorrow (practical and written) for the ambulance. So...after I write this I'm going to hide in the closet (away from kids and husband) to do some studying.
> Halloween has been tortorous for me....girls came home with bags of goodies...so I've been studying with making trips to the 'goody bag'. I've also have came down with a headcold...and now my head feels like it's going to explode. UUUGGGHHHHH.....I feel like I'm going through the wringer of some kind. I hope next week will be better
> Corporal....it's good to see somebody who's closer to my age. I was beginning to wonder if I was the only one 'competeing' with the younger girls on here.
> Anyways...hopefully I can start on my excercises soon.
> Good luck to all of you......


Hey now! :happydance: Losing weight at ANY age is a success! 

And ick. I know the feeling of studying. I just finished 8 years of college in May. And it feels so nice to be done! However for me, my studying was most effective when I gave myself a break even to go for a 15 minute jog as a study break. Does wonders for focus! And you are working out too!

Dang. Feel better! Being sick is no fun. Even more important to eat healthy (lots of protein and fruits/veggies!) to help yourself get over that cold.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


> Finally managed to go for a run ( got a new job never had a chane to get out!) I managed 4.62km at 30 mins 24 pretty pleased with myself free it being over 2 weeks since my last run


YES! Awesome!!!! Way to go.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Woohoo I'm totally joining!!  I've been trying to lose 10 lbs since June and I'm only a couple lbs away from my goal...by making sure I restrict to net 1,500 Cals/day and keeping active...but I've fallen off the wagon lately...ahem, 950 Cals over goal today
> 
> Stats:
> Age - 32
> ...


You are SO close! Good job!

Yes, report to us. :twisted: We will keep you in line!

And make sure to say where your calories are coming from. Obviously, if you ate one McDonalds Big Mac per day (and that's it), you'd stay in your 1,500 calorie range. Obviously, that wouldn't be healthy. Eat lots of fruits and veggies, whole wheat (slowly digestable and full of fiber), and a good amount of protein. And of course, water, water, water!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

mtngrl7500 said:


> I want in on this. I have normally been pretty active and workout but I had to take a few months off from everything because I had cartilage inflammation behind my kneecap. November will be a rocky start off for me (traveling a lot) but I plan to change my eating habits and get in as much exercise as possible. My stats:
> 
> Age: 36 (37 on 11th)
> Height: 5'5"
> ...


Hi Mtngrl!!

Injuries always really put a cramp in things. I myself have to be careful with my left knee, especially when doing squats and doing cycling. 

Are you able to do any sort of upper body workouts, so as not to bother your knee? You can do punching actions (amazing how just punching the air for 20 minutes can get your heart rate up) or you can do upper body weights. And if you're careful with body position, you can certainly do sit-ups and ab workouts. Always think about what you CAN do, and not just what your injuries limit you to.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I have been doing some stuff, it's mostly my eating that's gotten the better of me. Before my knee became angry (as my doctor put it) I was really good...I had a consistent eating plan because I stayed so busy. It's so easy to fall out of good habits! I have a Wii Fit and I did some boxing and other things that didn't bother my knee on there. I was able to ride my bike lightly and do some light walking so I wasn't totally laid up, just felt like it. Normally I take a kettlebell class 3-4 days a week and an aerobic class 3 days a week. I also would walk/jog every morning and ride my bike just whenever I felt like it...not to mention all the horse riding and daily barn/house work that gets done! I just felt like a slob being so limited, and in the beginning when it bothered me to stand for long periods of time, I just sat...and ate.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

16,000 steps today!!! Wooooo!!!!!  think I may actually be able to stick to my 1,500 cal goal for the first time in months!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

YAAAYYYYY!!! I got over 96% on my both practical and written. I didn't think I would pass but I did. Studying and munching has paid off. Now it's time to keep my hands out of the goody bag and focus on getting myself into good shape. Tomorrow...my dog and I are going to go out for a good run (try too anyways).
Beau...thanks for the encouragement. It's nice to be on this kind of thread that there is continues positive feedback no matter what I say.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job strawberry paint!  

Well team, I let us all down yesterday  I went 208 cals over my goal for the day...boooo! I was doing so well too, and then I turned the TV on and started snacking...the TV is the DEVIL!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

208 over is not horrible. Get yourself an extra 20 minutes of cardio in today or tomorrow to make up for it! That's a reasonable thing to fix!

Last night I did a good job of eating some carrots with homemade guacamole .... and then cheated a wee bit by having some peanut butter (another weakness of mine!! Love the stuff.) and honey on a rice cake. So at least I put it on a whole grain rice cake instead of a piece of bread, I tell myself anyway. 

But Friday night I got about 30 minutes of cardio in at the gym. I deliberatly took it easy to kind of try to ease into working out again, so I'm not so horribly sore. 

Saturday morning I did a step class with a friend. Oh good Lord. It was a ton of fun and I am going to keep doing it, but I was so tired! I mean to the point of feeling like I had to throw up! LOL But it felt great!

Yesterday morning I tried a Zumba class for the very first time with a friend (also first time for her), and I probably won't do it again. I just felt totally lost and didn't know any of the dances! I liked the Step class way better. There is a kickboxing class on Sundays that I want to try, but it's listed as "not for beginners" so I need to get in a little better shape before I go for that. Maybe in a couple weeks!

And today, if I have time after work, I'm gonna get some cardio in before I go play our weekly co-ed volleyball match tonight. 

My calves are killing me sore, but it feels so good to be exercising again!

And ETA awesome job on the exam Strawberry! It's always nice when you're studying pays off. They were munchies well worth it!!! Education is so important.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Beau I ate at my desk during my lunch so that I could go downstairs to our corporate fitness center to walk on the treadmill, thanks for the motivation!  nice job on all that cardio, you kick butt!!! 

Oh and a trick I learned from my Pro Triathlete husband to avoid soreness in your legs the next day...after you work out, lay on the floor with your legs up on the wall for 10 mins at least, so that the blood drains out...then stand up and fresh blood will circulate through! I swear it is magic, so easy and works like a charm! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Woohoo reached my goal today!! :happydance:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

How's everyone else doing??  tracking to goals of your own I hope! Thanks for the motivation and reassurance today Beau 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Beau I ate at my desk during my lunch so that I could go downstairs to our corporate fitness center to walk on the treadmill, thanks for the motivation!  nice job on all that cardio, you kick butt!!!
> 
> Oh and a trick I learned from my Pro Triathlete husband to avoid soreness in your legs the next day...after you work out, lay on the floor with your legs up on the wall for 10 mins at least, so that the blood drains out...then stand up and fresh blood will circulate through! I swear it is magic, so easy and works like a charm!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am super jealous! A fitness center in your own building? That's awesome!

I have never heard of that soreness trick! Next time I know I will be sore, I am totally going to try it.

Tonight I'm gonna get a good hard workout in. I've given myself a few days to "ease" into it again, and now its go time. 

I'm gonna do the weight lifting program I had designed by a personal trainer (I save all workout plans they make!!) where you work opposite muscle groups without resting in-between. So for example I'll do a set for triceps and go right into a set of biceps, and then back without resting. You can rest when you switch muscle groups. 

And then depending on time (as I"ll be at work until about 7 PM tonight) I might just do a quick mile on the treadmil for at least some cardio. 

I won't get to work out tomorrow, Thursday, or Friday (danged it!!) as I will be going to my parents to help them sell some calves. But I guess I'll be running after cows, so I guess that's at least something!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

beau159 said:


> I won't get to work out tomorrow, Thursday, or Friday (danged it!!) as I will be going to my parents to help them sell some calves. But I guess I'll be running after cows, so I guess that's at least something!


YEAH that's something! Myfitnesspal app on my iphone says that riding a horse at a trot for 20 mins = 112 cals burned, so imagine what running around after some COWS would do!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> YEAH that's something! Myfitnesspal app on my iphone says that riding a horse at a trot for 20 mins = 112 cals burned, so imagine what running around after some COWS would do!


 
Yea, it is always interesting to read stats like that! I have seen the "riding horse" one in fitness apps before. 

I got a heart rate monitor as a Christmas present a few years back and it drives me crazy to work out without it! I love knowing exactly what my heart rate is doing and how many calories I am actually burning (as the fitness machines often exaggerate). 

But of course, we have to consider how many calories you would have burned in 20 minutes just laying on the couch versus 20 minutes trotting in the saddle.

If I laid on the couch all day long and didn't move, my basal metabolic rate says I would burn around 1,400 calories. Just for my body to function. Hence why there is a rule of thumb that states no female should even eat less than 1,200 calories (unless you are an extreme body builder or something of that nature) because you need at least that much just to live. 

BMR Calculator | Basal Metabolic Rate Calculator | BMR

Then based on your activity level, you'll have to add calories if you want to maintain your weight. If you want to lose weight, cut 500 calories per day (from your maintenance number) which is 3,500 a week which is equal to 1 pound of fat. Nice, steady, slow, permanent weight loss!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Well.....yesterday was off to a good start. Took Mya out for sn hour's walk ended up having only a muffin for lunch and having a big plate of salad for dinner.
Today...I'm taking it easy. It feels like my sore throat is turning into strep throat. My migraine is starting to kick in so...I'll be eating motrin like candy.
All of you.....keep up the good work....because when there is work there is success.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

beau159 said:


> Yea, it is always interesting to read stats like that! I have seen the "riding horse" one in fitness apps before.
> 
> I got a heart rate monitor as a Christmas present a few years back and it drives me crazy to work out without it! I love knowing exactly what my heart rate is doing and how many calories I am actually burning (as the fitness machines often exaggerate).
> 
> ...


Yep that's why my goal is 1,500 net calories per day...because to maintain my current weight I would need 1,700. That cut of 200 should equal 1/2 lb a week in weight loss and so far that's been working for me! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Strawberry sorry you're not feeling well  I had the crud the last couple weeks, mine started as a sore throat but then went up into my head...turns out it was an upper resp infection blech! 

Nice job on your food intake and fitness though yay for you! :happydance:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

LOTS of good advice on this thread. Since we've had some sniffles, I thought I'd add a piece to it. Hand wash some dishes EVERY DAY. I can't remember the last cold that I had and it's been years since the last flu, shot or no shot. I wash dishes every day, and *I attribute my health to clean hands.*


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

Oh I want to join in! 

My "start" stats:
Age: 22
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 144 lbs
Goal Weight: 125-130 lbs, a toned core and improved cardio. 

I cannot afford a gym membership so I am doing this all at home. I'm going through this thread and finding some good advice. I'm starting off with an ipod app called "cough to 5k" to get me going as well as basic exercises at home (I have some exercise workout thing for the wii too - that makes you use muscles you forgot you had!). I have support from an amazing good friend who lives with a bunch of track stars. 

I live with individuals who do not prepare or eat very healthly meals, does anyone else have this problem? What's your motivation to say 'no' to the unhealthy choices when everyone else around you eats them all the time? I am faced with this problem right now. It's so difficult.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Quarter!  And you know what helps me? First of all, you cannot ALWAYS eat healthy, if you NEVER allow yourself to "cheat" your diet WILL fail! Have a "cheat" day where you're allowed to go a few hundred cals over your goal (mine are usually on the weekends ha!) And on your non-cheat days, just calculate how long you'd have to work out to make up for eating that yummy cookie and decide whether it's worth it to you. For example, my downfall is bagels...I loves me some carbs! But 1 Thomas' blueberry bagel (my fave!) is 270 calories...I would have to run 3 miles just to burn it off, which means I normally pass on it unless I want to go running for half an hour just to break even on it.

Speaking of goals, last night I went 184 cals over mine :-( *sigh* Well, it's not horrible, and darnit it was eating in front of the TV again, I really need to break that terrible habit!!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

QuarterHorseLuv said:


> Oh I want to join in!
> 
> My "start" stats:
> Age: 22
> ...


Welcome!!!

The P90X program is a great, great at-home program. It's a bit expensive to purchase, but it could be something you can save up for, and buy a used one on Ebay or Amazon. It is a tough kick-your-butt program. Situps, push-ups, chin-ups, kickboxing (punching and kicking and jumping), squats, lunges, etc. The Wii is great too, but it isn't a hard enough workout for myself. 

There are also tons of free fitness videos on Youtube that you can follow at home. I always did that for ab workouts because that is one workout I have a hard time making myself do. But if I follow a 10 minute video, its easy!

I agree with Hoofprints. If you don't give yourself a little treat once in a while, you will set yourself up for failure a binge. Where I work, a few ladies always bring goodies to work. And I grabbed one yesterday.  Couldn't help myself! Yummy monster bars, with chocolate and M&Ms. But I was proud of myself for eating just one. (and I got an hour of cardio in at the gym last night) I always try to get myself to think about how many calories are in that tasty treat, and how much cardio I'd need to do to make up for it. Think about a huge piece of dessert thats 500 calories, or more. You'd need to do cardio for an hour to get rid of those 500 calories. Not to mention that sugar is horrible to injest when you are trying to lose weight. 

Just do the best that you can in saying NO and realize that it is okay to "cheat" on a small piece every now and then. Set it up as a goal! If you are good all week and stay on track all week, tell youself that you will get to have a yummy snack at the end of the week if you stay on track.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Speaking of goals, last night I went 184 cals over mine :-( *sigh* Well, it's not horrible, and darnit it was eating in front of the TV again, I really need to break that terrible habit!!!!


Dang. It's okay. I cheated on a dessert bar that one of my employees brought yesterday (so yummy!). 

I am a horrible muncher in front of the TV too. So I always make sure I have baby carrots in the fridge. Then I can "satisfy" the urge to mindlessly eat in front of the TV, without eating anything bad! Or celery. Or snow pea pods. Or grapes (although gotta watch the natural sugar on fruit).


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

You know what? It's okey to cheat once awhile. I have cheated quite often but I don't make it a habit about it. If I need to cheat, I make sure it's through the middle of the day when I'm the most active and I make sure it's just ONE thing I'm cheatin on...not a whole bunch. I definitley make sure that most of my suppers consist of salad. I make meals for the family but when I make a salad....it's plainly for me becuase that's all I will be eating.

My salads consist of: lettuce
tomato 
cucumber
sweet pepper
chopped boiled egg
grated cheese

The thing is...the more I deprive myself of a goodie.....the more I crave it. So...if I can satisfy myself once awhile with a cupcake or something....then I'm happy.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Im in!

Age - 18
Height - 5'6" 
Current weight - 120 lbs
Goal weight - 110 or lower

I have tried to start dieting *so* many times, and never had any sucess. My motivation would flop when my roomate would pull out a chocolate cake, or ice cream, or chips, or candy. I want to restrict my calories to 1000, and if I decided to possibly snack, it would raise my calorie intake up to say about 1500, which is also fine. I crave everything bad for you, mostly stuff like chocolate, and chips, and breaking that craving, or not indulging in it is the absolute hardest thing for me to do. So far today, I have had a bagel - 500 cal, and 4 Sonic mozarella sticks (those are da bomb...) - 264 cal. To the grand total of 764 cals, and its not even afternoon... I will now rely on negative calorie foods to satisfy my cravings... Tomorrow will be off to a better start, I hope >.<


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

strawberry paint said:


> If I need to cheat, I make sure it's through the middle of the day when I'm the most active and I make sure it's just ONE thing I'm cheatin on...not a whole bunch..


Yes! Great point.

If you are going to cheat, it is better to do it at 10 AM and not 10 PM. Because if you cheat early in the day, you may still burn it off. If you cheat at 10 PM, you'll be going to bed and just sleeping on it.

And your salad sounds nummy Strawberry! I looooove salads.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm with you guys!!

Before I had kids I was ridin out 15 horses a day and mucking out 30 stalls by myself. 

2 kids later, a desk job and lack of physical activity has me feeling pretty miserable about myself :-( Not to mention the "supportive inlaws" who love to point out my weight gain since the kiddies arrived. 

My "start" stats:
Age: 29
Height: 5'1 1/2" (yes I need that 1/2)
Weight: Havent a clue, about 70kg 
Goal Weight: Until I feel good about myself

I joined the gym 2 weeks ago as they had a special offer on for €30 a month over 6 months, have had 2 sessions with the training and today had my first aquafitness class. 

The trainer I'm working with is fantastic. He's helping me with my eating as well. I will say this to benefit you all - dieting doesnt work. My trainer has told me to change my eating habits over time. Example: I dont EVER eat breakfast and havent done for about 15 years. He has me now eating an egg for breakfast every 3 days. We will then bring this down to 2, and then to 1. Proper eating habits are built and taught.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Legend said:


> Im in!
> 
> Age - 18
> Height - 5'6"
> ...


Welcome!!

I would LOVE to be at your 120.  But of course, everyone has different goals. 

Now, I am not a personal trainer or a nutritionist, but I have worked with a lot of them. 

Bagels are some of the worst carbs on the market. They are pure white flour, which is metabolized into sugar in your body. Try eating some whole grain toast instead! It's a lot less calories and a lot healthier. Make sure you read labels. Some breads will claim to be whole grain, but you need to read the ingredient list and make sure it says "whole wheat flour" or something of that nature for the first ingredient. If it says "enriched flour" it is no better than the white bread. 

I agree that mozzy sticks are de-li-cious!!! But again, not a healthy choice. Deep fried usually and loaded with bad fat. How about grilling some skinless boneless chicken breasts at home with some Mrs Dash (salt free) seasoning? Much healthier option and much less calories!

Yes, it's great to count calories, but it is REALLY important to eat the right kind of calories. Protein, whole grain carbs, and lots lots of veggies!

So the fact that you've have only eaten a bagal and 4 mozzy sticks today .... well it's no wonder you can't stick with a diet! I'd be starving if I were you! That's very little food for a ton of calories. 

And please be careful with your calorie restriction. I am assuming you are female, and therefore any female should never eat below 1200 calories. Ever. (Unless you are a professional body builder on a very exact and very planned diet.) Even just calculating your basal metabolic rate (the calories your body needs just to live on a daily basis) you need to eat 1300 to 1400 calories a day, just to live! Plus if you are exercising, you'll need more calories there. 

Don't take anything negative!! We're all here to learn and support each other. :hug: We will help you succeed this time!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

beau159 said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> I would LOVE to be at your 120.  But of course, everyone has different goals.
> 
> ...


I didnt take anything negatively at all  In fact, Thank you for all your support  Yes, I know that bagels and mozzy sticks were a terrible choice, but... ugh, I promise Ill do better tomorrow!  I failed today, no surprise. Tomorrow for breakfast Ill have some fruit toast and oatmeal, that should start me off on the right track I hope... I dont eat meat, and am usually pretty much vegan... of course though, not when I slip and get mozzy sticks... Hmmm... okay, so about a 1400 calorie intake + exercise will drop pounds safely and efficiently? Thank you for you time in writing out a response, and your support! I appreciate every word. OH, and how many pounds is safe to lose a week?


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Fruit, toast, and oatmeal sound like a great choice!!

And totally fine for being vegan, but just make sure you are getting enough protein. Nuts such as almonds are great for protein, as we'll as tofu. If you need, you can always supplement with a protein powder. Protein is very important when losing weight, including drinking plenty of water!!!

It is safe to lose 1 to 2 pounds a week. So I think if you eat your 1400 cals a day, and just add some exercise, that will help you meet your weight loss level. Don't be discouraged if you only lose 1/2 a pound a week sometimes. Slow weight loss is good weight loss!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Maple and Legend! 

Well team, I managed to not only reach my cal goal last night, but I actually came 117 cals UNDER! :happydance: 

Hopefully that will make up for one of my other bad days this week haha! And the only reason it worked was that just as I was about to snack some more in front of the TV, hubby had a home project he needed help with and by the time we were done, I wasn't hungry anymore and it was time for bed anyway! Soooo I'm thinking I need to either do what someone else suggested above and get some healthy things to snack on, or just cut off my TV time as soon as I'm finished with my dinner. 

Healthy snacks I heard above that sound so YUMMY!

* baby carrots
* rice cake with peanut butter and honey 

And some others I've done in the past:

* apples 
* berries
* grapes (frozen are excellent too!)

Anyone have any other low-cal snack suggestions??


----------



## ReiningCrazy (Jan 20, 2012)

Hopefully everyone is doing well!! It finally stopped raining here (its been raining for it feels like 4 months, really only a few weeks straight). This means the pup and I are able to get out more YAY!! I am now back in to riding 3 times a week which is a big plus. 

I am currently at my desk doing invoices while doing sitting crunches...

Anyone else have any good exercises I can do while sitting at my desk working?


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Riening.....if you feel up to it.....grab some weights and do some arm excercises. Keep your back straight though, tummy tucked in and do some arm flexes and raises. This will help you to gain some upper body strength and burn up calories at the same time.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Okey....yesterday was a crummy day. Thought I was coming down with a flu bug. I skipped my training, took gravol and went to bed...early.
Today is a glorious day. I had the energy to burn some calories.
 Since my husband has his own business.....when he's working...I'm the secretary. Can't go for walks or do anything but hang around the house in case some customer calls.
So... I chased my sheltie around the backyard with a stick. She needs her excercise too. Once she was all pooped out and done....THE IT"S MY TURN!!!
Spend 25 min on the treadmill. Walked and ran 1 1/2 miles.
Did stretches for 10 min
Did weights both arm and legs for about 20 min. (Weights feel like a ton when you haven't worked out in awhile)
Now that I'm finished. I feel good and my legs feel like soft noodles..ha..ha..ha.
Anyways.... I'm sure looking to being fit and strong. Nothing is like being a 'powerhouse' when you're in unifom.

Okey guys....how did you all make out today? Let's hear about it.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job strawberry! Now go put your legs up! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAY I was 74 cals under goal yesterday! :happydance: Took some of the advice on here and snacked on carrots during my FAVE show (The Vampire Diaries!!)  Then when I felt like something sweet afterwards, rather than reach for something bad for me, I had some coffee with International Delight Peppermint Patty creamer (YUM!), which is only 70 cals if you use as much as I do (2 Tbsps)! 

How'd everyone else do yesterday?


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Yesterday I managed an egg for breakfast, an apple for snack (I like to cut them into little slivers so that I can munch away and it takes me a while), a salad wrap for lunch and roast chicken with boiled wholegrain rice and a side of lowfat soya sauce. I skipped the gym, as I had done the two days before and I figured hubby would have a tantrum if I were gone 4 in a row, but did manage 20 min on my rower. 

I'm about to head off to a kiddie play center for 2 hours.... I have a feeling I'm going to do a better workout here than I will in aquafit this evening! 

Its a drag being.. ahem.. forced to go down big twisty slides and into ball bits.. I shall force myself to do it for the sake of my children though


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice job Strawberry!

My diet was "off" yesterday, as I was at my parents' place helping them sell some calves. Outside all morning rounding everyone up and sorting the calves out, and then deciding which ones to sell and which calves to winter. 

For breakfast I had a piece of homemade bread with PB and honey. Which wasn't so bad but I did also have a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch. Not great; I know. TONS of sugar .....

Lunch consisted of running into the house in-between trailer loads. I grabbed a bologna sandwich. Not the best choice in meat, but its what my parents got!

I might have relaxed the day away with a bowl of tin roof sundae ice cream. Yea, let's just say going to my parents house is NOT a good diet day!! I was running around after cows all day so I guess that makes me feel not as guilty about it. 

But I"m off to a my good start this morning! One hard boiled egg, one apple, and Quaker oatmeal with flax seed (omega 3!!!!) and cinnamon. 

And I got my snack with me at work for the morning: Low fat mozz string cheese and greek blueberry yogurt.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Maple...it amazing what we do for our kids. Yesterday morning, my daughter braided my hair into several different pony tails, and she told me to keep it in. Low-behold, I'm waiting at the bus stop to send my kids off to school with all these braids in my hair just to keep my daughter happy with all the effort she put into it. 

Hoofprints....congratulations on your achievment. YOU GO... GIRL!!!!

Beau....you're doing a great job. You're going to be shedding those pounds before you know it. 

Well....kids are home today. It's a four day week off for them from school. So..now I'm going to get the whip out (joking) and put them to work. TIme to clean the mini-Iraq that's in my living room and in thier two bedrooms. 
I don't know when I'm going to my workouts but I'll try to make some time for it today. Everything just seems all the much harder with kids home.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Wellllll DRAT, guess today is going to be my "cheat" day, because we had a potluck lunch at work and I seriously think my lunch of chili, chips, cookies, ice cream, a brownie, and REGULAR coca cola was about 2,000 calories :shock: Soooooo even if I go home and walk/jog for an hour, I'll still be 200 cals over BEFORE I even eat anything for dinner. *sigh* Well, can't be good 100% of the time I guess...I really need to work on my willpower :-(


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear ya Hoof. 

Dang donut destroyed my willpower this morning. If it hadn't been cream-filled I might have been able to resist......


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

I have a problem for stress eating... 

Considering I spoke up for everyone at work regarding the schedule and how we wouldn't mind more weekends off. Guess who gets to come up with some ideas for new schedule patterns? I have never done this and I am a stress case. It just does not work with only 3 technicians for the length and number of our shifts. Gaah! 

... fighting the temptation for chocolate because I was bad the last two nights (worked it off of course!)


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I haven't stepped on the scaled yet, but two people yesterday made a comment about my losing weight - so that must mean something! 

My aquafit class was a killer last night. It is an hour long class and this trainer was much harder than the last - but it felt SO SO good after. 

I'm useless at calorie counting. I can't get my head around it. My inlaws wanted me to join weight watchers but I know I'd get narky with the whole point system fairly sharp. I dont want to lose a pile of weight very quickly, I want to get myself into a healthy lifestyle that will stick with me. 

Further drive was added last night when my husband informed me of my motherinlaw being delighted i had joined the gym, as she went on about how I've let myself go since having the kids as I was SO tiny when I first got here. *sigh* yes I was tiny, I was 19, working in a yard with 30 stalls and riding about a dozen horses a day with barely time to grab an apple for the day. 10 years, two kids and a career change later it's not a suprise. I just dont know why it needs to be brought up, it's like she doesnt think i KNOW how my body has changed. :-(


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Maple that's awesome people are noticing your weight loss! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Maple...that's awesome having people commenting to you about your weightloss.

Yesterday, I was something tired. I would have rather go to bed early and crash but...naw....I decided to go for a walk/jog on the treadmill for a full mile.
Did arm and leg weights...ending with abdominal work outs.
Right after that...I went to bed and crashed. 

Today...went out for 1 1/2 hr walk with the dog. After lunch..took the kids to the mall.
Now...clean up the kitchen, load the dishwasher and go to my rec room. Time to give my body another round of workout.
Unfortunatley, I've somewhat cheated throughout the day and maybe worse tomorrow since I"m going to a birthday party. Oh well...back on salads starting on monday.

How about you guys? Is everybody somewhat sticking to thier plan??


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Weelllll I went 225 Cals over today ughhhh :-( buuuut at least it was on good stuff...grapes, salad, rice cakes, and I did have to break down and let myself have low fat cottage cheese with honey yum yum!! ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't say I've eaten the greatest yesterday and today (although I did get 2 protein shakes in as snacks, as well as fresh veggies!) but I got my butt kicked in an hour long muscle work class followed by an hour long step class. I looooove step classs. It's hard, but it is so much fun. 

Tomorrow, me and a friend are going to get our butts kicked together in an hour long kickboxing class. Should be good! I can already feel tonight that my @$$ is sore from that muscle work class. Lunges and squats do a body good....


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Kickboxing class? Man...that sounds like fun. 
Uuuggghhh....I'm so sore right now...I think my body is starting to hate me. Hopefully it gets its behind in gear and start toning up. This soreness is pain in the rear-end.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well managed to rack up 970 exercise calories burned yesterday by running, riding, and washing and waxing my truck! Unfortunately I was then ravenous and ate enough calories that I went over my goal by 67 calories :-( but not too bad! I will do better today, had a salad with chicken for lunch and some pineapple and I'm on the treadmill now!  

I finally weighed myself today though and it was depressing...I have gained back 4 of the 11 lbs I have lost since June :shock: uugghhhhh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Sooo... On saturday, I simply wasn't hungry for breakfast so I thought "hey, it wont hurt if I skip a meal" so I went on about my day, not even being extremely hungry for lunch or dinner either. It came night time, and I was crawling into bed, I still had not ate anything. Nada. A little bit of water and thats it. I felt pretty happy considering I hadnt even been that hungry, and I hadnt ate anything all day. I woke up around 7, and when I had to drag myself out of bed into standing position I was overly nauseous. I thought I was going to hurl, And my mouth was extremely dry. So I went and drank a few small cups of water and headed for the barn. I didnt feel well at all but I thought it was just because I didnt get too many hours of sleep. When I stood out of the car I keeled over and threw up all the water I had drank... Ewe! Anyway, I fed the horses and feeling even worse than before I went home and took a nap. I simply wasnt hungry for the rest of the day... Now its Monday, and I still havent ate anything... Im scared whatever I eat I will just throw up, seeing as every single drop of water I drank after Sunday morning I threw up ._. Weighed myself, Im at 115 which doesnt seem right... 5 pounds in like 3 days? No way on earth. Stupid scale is playing mind tricks. Anyway, I plan on eating something light like an orange today and seeing what happens! I guess fasting doesnt like me... :lol:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Legend: I'm sure you have lost 5 pounds in 3 days because you haven't eaten anything. However, that 5 pounds is *water weight*. You haven't eaten or hardly drank anything, and your body is getting dehydrated. 

I find that simple toast with a little bit of butter is light and easy on the stomach, when you are having a hard time keeping things down. 

And as I've already talked about in another post, you really don't want to skip meals when you are trying to lose weight. You put your body into a "starving mode" mindset so that it holds onto every single calorie you eat and every single cell of fat in your body. Because in your brain's "mind" it's thinking: I do not know when I will get to eat again. I must save all my fat reserves because I need to survive!"

Try to see if you can eat something today.  If nothing else, get some tiny snacks in every couple hours that are easy on the tummy. 


Strawberry: I know what you mean about the soreness. Yesterday was horrible. Especially sitting down. I could hardly get back up!!! SO sore. Today is a little better, but still so sore.

I actually didn't get to make it to kickboxing class because my dumb landlord didn't clean out our parking lot after the mini blizzard this weekend. I can't back my car out of the garage when there is a 3 to 4 foot drift in front of the garage, and then another drift (and deep snow) at the entrace to the parking lot. 

My friend came and picked me up in her pickup, and we needed the 4 wheel drive! So we were late for kickboxing, so we just got some cardio and weights in instead. 


Hoofprints: I say a day that you broke even is STILL a successful day! Wa-hoo! Good work!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Yesterday, I was to sore to do much for excercising but my dog didn't think so. I took her for a walk and she decided that the squirrels were more important than me calling her cause she gone to far in the bush. Darn lil' dog.
After 25 min of calling her, I ended doing a hike on the hillside that had no trail. Yep...got my excercise only to put the calories back on when I went to the party. (I sort of expected that anyways)
Today, I'm going to do some mild excercise and make a salad for tonights dinner. Not in the mood for any heaving excercising...PMS'ing symptoms are making me feel blaaahhhh!.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm jumping in a little late here...but I figured better late than never!! 

Age: 20
Height 5'11"
Current weight: Last weigh a couple weeks ago was about 204lbs
Goal weight: 170lbs - I was near this a while back...don't know how I let myself get so far away :s . Funny how it just sneaks up on you then one day your jeans don't fit!!

I want to lose weight to feel better about myself. I'm tired of my jeans not fitting me, or having a muffin top, or my shirts being snug. My show jacket is too tight, my breeches are too tight. I'm just sick of it! I know I can do it, it's just a matter of committing to exercise more and eating better (sweets are my weakness.) I'll do my best to update as time proceeds. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome Tigo and you can do it!  

So today you guys I'm 550 Cals under goal! Buuuut now I kinda want a snack! :shock: help!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

My gym brain fell off the rails yesterday as spent the entire evening after work at the yard with the vet and my horse  Tonight husband is going to be working late so its a no go again but am going to try for 20 on the rower if I can.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Maple do you have an iphone by chance? Nike Training Club app has a lot of great workouts...I'm not a big fan of some of them (too many squats, bad for your knees!) but I love their 15-min ab workouts...and I've worn my heart rate monitor before and found I burn 95 cals doing one of those...AND get to work my abs! 

Well guys, the 550 under turned into 160 under once I got ahod of some snacks! But still under the 1,500 goal for the day so I'm excited and feel really good about getting back on track this week! And hubby made pizza last night and I resisted! My willpower is coming back YAAAAAAY!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

By the way everyone, thanks for listening to all my daily posts...just having to report them in here is holding me accountable to them which is helping a TON! :happydance:


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

My "start" stats:
Age: 23
Height: 5'10 or 5'11 
Weight: 230-240 lbs 
Short term Goal: 225lbs (the lowest I got to when working out 3 times a week and counting calories)
Overall Goal Weight: 180-190lbs

The highest I ever got to was 260lbs, I got down to 225lbs in about 1 year. Then I got some weird armpit infection thing and stopped working out then excuses later back up to 240lbs and have been maintaining that for about half a year or so. I got back down to 230lbs then had a rough month(many birthdays/events and I suck at controlling my eating apparently). I want to get back down to 225lbs then eventually get down to 190lbs or so. 

I don't really know how much I weigh this week. I killed myself at horseback riding Friday (lots of no stirrup work), the next day my thighs, calves, back, abs, etc were super sore! And I ended up with a stomach bug  I am finally recovering almost over it completely. 

My game plan is tracking my calories and being conscious about what I eat, because I find this has always helped me. I walk to school every day which is 10 minutes and on top of that I am going to start up my exercise program from my "New Rules of Lifting for Women" book. And do some jogging/hiking/biking/etc something fun on the weekends. The exercise will be slow for now, I am in the last month and a half of my final year of college. So I will need to nail my eating.

Hope its okay I join!


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks, Hoofprints! I'm excited to get started. I'm going to jump on the scale today after I'm finished my workout to see exactly what I'm at. I don't have a scale at home so I have to remember to weigh in at the gym. Goals for this week are to make it to the gym 3X and not give in to all my cravings haha. It looks like I'm looking at about 1600-1700 calories/day for approximately 1 1/2lbs a week weight loss, which seems to be a pretty safe rate to lose at. Not sure I'll hit that but I'm sure going to try! I need to remember to eat smaller portions more often, eat better, and go to the gym! 

Good luck, CowboysDream!!  We can all reach our goals if we set our minds to it I think.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Tigo said:


> Thanks, Hoofprints! I'm excited to get started. I'm going to jump on the scale today after I'm finished my workout to see exactly what I'm at. I don't have a scale at home so I have to remember to weigh in at the gym. Goals for this week are to make it to the gym 3X and not give in to all my cravings haha. It looks like I'm looking at about 1600-1700 calories/day for approximately 1 1/2lbs a week weight loss, which seems to be a pretty safe rate to lose at. Not sure I'll hit that but I'm sure going to try! I need to remember to eat smaller portions more often, eat better, and go to the gym!
> 
> Good luck, CowboysDream!!  We can all reach our goals if we set our minds to it I think.


Thanks! Oh and be careful with weighing yourself at the gym. If you plan on weighing yourself more than once a week, it would be better to just go out and get a scale. The time (and only time) I will weigh myself is in the morning, naked, after going to the bathroom. Because then I feel my body roughly is in the same state it was the last time I weighed myself. However if you are only going to weigh yourself less than once a week, the gym scale should give you a rough guideline and give you an idea how you are doing.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

CowboysDream said:


> Thanks! Oh and be careful with weighing yourself at the gym. If you plan on weighing yourself more than once a week, it would be better to just go out and get a scale. The time (and only time) I will weigh myself is in the morning, naked, after going to the bathroom. Because then I feel my body roughly is in the same state it was the last time I weighed myself. However if you are only going to weigh yourself less than once a week, the gym scale should give you a rough guideline and give you an idea how you are doing.


I'm not overly fond of weighing at the gym because of the different times of day etc. I also don't trust the digital scales :lol:. Luckly the one at the gym I go to is the weighted scale, so I think it's fairly accurate. But you're right, I would trust it more if I weighed myself in the morning at the same time as previously for consistancy sake. I don't usually weight myself more than once every week or two but perhaps I'll pop out and grab a scale today! I think it would help me stay on track too.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Don't forget taking measurements, they're far more accurate than scales anyway! (And matter more since they determine whether you will fit in your jeans) 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah, fair point. I should start keeping a measurement log as well. So far, today has been good. I went to my personal trainer with my mom today and we did an hour of mixing cardio and weights. It was tough today but I was happy! I'm probably a little bit high on my calories for the day and I can feel the munchies setting in haha...I'm dying to eat more but I have nothing with me now that my snacks are gone. Co-worker brought in food of the devil aka timbits, resisting those too! lol. The scale reads me at 203lbs, yay! Getting close to goal #1 : Under 200.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Tigo said:


> Ah, fair point. I should start keeping a measurement log as well. So far, today has been good. I went to my personal trainer with my mom today and we did an hour of mixing cardio and weights. It was tough today but I was happy! I'm probably a little bit high on my calories for the day and I can feel the munchies setting in haha...I'm dying to eat more but I have nothing with me now that my snacks are gone. Co-worker brought in food of the devil aka timbits, resisting those too! lol. The scale reads me at 203lbs, yay! Getting close to goal #1 : Under 200.


Make sure you measure everything  you never know where its coming off. I usually measure my neck, bust, bicep, waist, hips, thighs, calves, wrists  

And congrats you are so close! I don't remember ever being below 200lbs. One day I will be though


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tigo said:


> I'm jumping in a little late here...but I figured better late than never!!
> 
> Age: 20
> Height 5'11"
> ...


welcome welcome!

That's most of my motivation too. I get sick of having pudge here and pudge there and not being as comfortable in my jeans as I should. 

And as someone else already mentioned, measurements are great! Because you might not be "losing weight" (if you lose fat but gain muscle, which weighs more) but the measurements will reflect the loss! And so will the jeans. *Jeans don't lie.*  Unless they are stretchy, lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

CowboysDream said:


> My "start" stats:
> Age: 23
> Height: 5'10 or 5'11
> Weight: 230-240 lbs
> ...


Absolutely okay to join!

I'm going through a super sore phase this week. I could hardly move on Sunday, it was so painful! But it's that "hurts so good" pain becaus you know you are sore because you did something good for your body. 

Congrats on the final year of college! I just recetly graduated in May after 8 years of undergad and grad school, and it was amazing to be done!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I hate Tuesdays because it's my "late" day at work. Getting home at 7 PM makes it awful hard to drag to the gym ..... gonna try to drag the hubby with me! If he's going, then I of course have to go!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

beau159 said:


> I hate Tuesdays because it's my "late" day at work. Getting home at 7 PM makes it awful hard to drag to the gym ..... gonna try to drag the hubby with me! If he's going, then I of course have to go!


That is a good plan of action!  
My school schedule is so awkward right now. I am in class from 11-2 Mon and Tuesday  I have trouble finding when to eat so I don't starve during class. Oh well not much longer!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Maple do you have an iphone by chance? Nike Training Club app has a lot of great workouts...I'm not a big fan of some of them (too many squats, bad for your knees!) but I love their 15-min ab workouts...and I've worn my heart rate monitor before and found I burn 95 cals doing one of those...AND get to work my abs!
> 
> Well guys, the 550 under turned into 160 under once I got ahod of some snacks! But still under the 1,500 goal for the day so I'm excited and feel really good about getting back on track this week! And hubby made pizza last night and I resisted! My willpower is coming back YAAAAAAY!!!


No I dont have an iphone :-( They are too expensive when you run the risk of it going swimming down the toilet thanks to a toilet-obsessed 16 month old. I'll be sticking with cheap phones for the next couple years for this reason :lol:

I give myself a little ab workout when im sitting down playin with the kids. It's easy to play with a ball, while lieing on the floor - multitasking!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Maple said:


> No I dont have an iphone :-( They are too expensive when you run the risk of it going swimming down the toilet thanks to a toilet-obsessed 16 month old. I'll be sticking with cheap phones for the next couple years for this reason :lol:
> 
> I give myself a little ab workout when im sitting down playin with the kids. It's easy to play with a ball, while lieing on the floor - multitasking!


HA oh yeah not so good to mix iphones and water! :lol: Nice idea for multi tasking though, way to be! 

Well guys, I am happy to report that I was under my calorie goal for the SECOND day in a row WOOHOO! :happydance: I have also somehow dropped 2 of the 4 lbs I had thought I gained back, so maybe they were water weight and all this walking I've been doing got rid of it? Or maybe just the fact that I've been drinking a lot more water this week flushed it out!

How's everyone else doing with their goals?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

hey guys! 
Been out for a run the passed two days, i've figured out how to motivate myself when i get in from work! the key is not to sit down haha. 
Last nights stats: 
distance - 4.16km 
calories - 240cal
average pace - 6.38/km
time - 27.35

Tonight's stats: 
Distance - 5.74km
calories - 334cal
average pace - 6.24/km
time - 36.45

going to give my feet a rest the morrow they've had some bashing lately!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Too lazy to quote and reply to individual posts.

Sugar free jello is a nice snack. 10 calories!

Get your iPhone and don't be afraid of the toilet. Buy a waterproof case! It will also protect the phone from being dropped and all that.

The game consoles have decent workout videos. Why slug to the gym when you can stay home and shake it by yourself? Best thing is that you don't have to drive home sweaty after!

I'm feeling pudgy myself but its hard to squeeze in time for exercise lately. As soon as one test or project is turned in another one becomes imminent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Today wasn't so good - I was bad and ate a wee bit too much frozen yogurt. I guess it could have been worse but I probably should have had about half of the portion I did. Whoops! And now I'm off to my grandmas house for a family dinner...I just KNOW my calories for the day will be shot. Plus, I can't make it to the gym. On the bright side though, I do have a couple stalls to clean so that's burning some calories. I'm considering riding, but I have a lesson in the morning and then a clinic this weekend and my boy is still coming back from a bad hock injury so I don't want to push him while he's not fit. Maybe he'll get a nice grooming instead 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO yesterday I came in 200 cals under my goal!!! :happydance: Today might be a challenge though...yesterday I walked on the treadmill on my lunch break at work (fitness center downstairs = awesome!) and then had a lesson so worked my butt off during that. But today I overslept, so got to work late which means I have to work through my lunch if I want to leave on time, so no walking for me today...and no lesson today either. I'm going to have to run in the dark when I get home...I hate this whole daylight savings crap!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Good job everyone!

Yea, DST can kiss my bum. Can't wait until the days are longer again!

I did not make it to the gym since Sunday ..... but I will be going tonight, tomorrow morning, and then my usual workout classes over the weekend. So that will be good!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

beau159 said:


> Good job everyone!
> 
> Yea, DST can kiss my bum. Can't wait until the days are longer again!


I know, right?! :evil:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So today at work the cafe we have had Nachos complete with melted nacho cheese!! And I somehow managed to resist and get a salad and some grapes for lunch instead!! Woo this willpower thing is slowly getting easier! I just think about how good I feel in the morning waking up and knowing I can post on here that I reached my goal  

Thanks you guys!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> So today at work the cafe we have had Nachos complete with melted nacho cheese!! And I somehow managed to resist and get a salad and some grapes for lunch instead!! Woo this willpower thing is slowly getting easier! I just think about how good I feel in the morning waking up and knowing I can post on here that I reached my goal
> 
> Thanks you guys!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Clearly you are doing a great job!  Way to go Hoofprints : ) 

So I'm home for the weekend  My boyfriend and I have our riding lessons tonight so I get to be at the barn from like 4-8pm. Feeling pretty good today, despite having a day full of homework. We woke up at 8am and went out to rake some leaves. Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

CowboysDream said:


> Clearly you are doing a great job!  Way to go Hoofprints : )
> 
> So I'm home for the weekend  My boyfriend and I have our riding lessons tonight so I get to be at the barn from like 4-8pm. Feeling pretty good today, despite having a day full of homework. We woke up at 8am and went out to rake some leaves. Keep up the good work guys


Thanks!  and sounds like you have a fun filled calorie-burning day!!! Yay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thanks!  and sounds like you have a fun filled calorie-burning day!!! Yay!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha so my lesson was interesting. It started by me just standing there with Horsey and then Prima decided she wanted to bite my hoodie.... and she got some flesh. Thats a good start. Then we were jumping and we kept getting a long spot on the oxer. Needless to say I went flying and hit the dust the second time. Then I got on and got to try and do it again and again. Im'a be sore tomorrow! 

Oh and my new Enell Bra came in. Its fabulous!  My DD boobs shrunk to like a B lol.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Itty Bitty Titty Committee :lol: mine used to be C's then B's and now they're A's on a bloated day!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Consequently I live in spaghetti strap sports bras from walmart ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I got in a great "work out" today. We had let Simba have a 6 week holiday from riding following his busy summer carting my little one around a horse shows. There is only one other pony in the yard, and it was decided when Bandit was unwell that they were great pals. Cue attempting to catch 1 pony, without another pony getting in the middle of it all! Argh! Simba wanted to be caught but the other little monster wasn't convinced being seperated was a good idea so he pushed Simba around the field for ages. The walking around after them wouldnt be so bad if the land wasn't underwater. Then, she rode for a half hour, is on lead rein so I got to walk/jog around with them for a while. 

I've been good foodwise today - A fried egg on wholewheat bread for breakfast and a salad with a side of lowfat ceasar dressing for lunch.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Welcome to the Itty Bitty Titty Committee :lol: mine used to be C's then B's and now they're A's on a bloated day!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Lol! Well when I take my bra off they are still there in all their glory. It was weird not having the girls there, it also made my tummy look bigger LOL.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a good health day for you maple keep up the good work!  

And lol dream!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I went a little overboard on the cake hubby made yesterday buuuut luckily if I stick to my 1,500 Cals today the week will still come in at goal  so all is not lost yet :lol:

How's everyone else coming along?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Well I went a little overboard on the cake hubby made yesterday buuuut luckily if I stick to my 1,500 Cals today the week will still come in at goal  so all is not lost yet :lol:
> 
> How's everyone else coming along?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Super sore!  But from falling off. Eating has been not the greatest, but not the worse either. I got my period the day after I fell off... so that was fun, I am starting to see that my body likes to do this to me. "Whats that you are sore and in pain? Well might as well throw another problem into the mix  you can do eet!" 4 more weeks of school, then I am starting my weight training again.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

CowboysDream said:


> Super sore!  But from falling off. Eating has been not the greatest, but not the worse either. I got my period the day after I fell off... so that was fun, I am starting to see that my body likes to do this to me. "Whats that you are sore and in pain? Well might as well throw another problem into the mix  you can do eet!" 4 more weeks of school, then I am starting my weight training again.


Awww well doesn't that just figure! Well I just got rid of "Aunt Flo" 2 weeks ago and already for some unknown reason she's BACK again :evil: grrrrr...just what I want, a 2 in 1-month deal :-x Soooo no clue what would cause THAT to happen!! 

BUT on the bright side, I came in for the week 219 cals under my goal!! :happydance: So that's a plus!!! Now I just have to be good til Thursday. I am not counting calories Thanksgiving :wink:


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

My goodness....I've been waiting for "aunt flo" to come for the past week and she still hasn't appeared....grrrrr She's doing a number on my system and therefore I haven't been excercising.
I am still chowing down on salads...so hopefully I will see the results after "Aunt Flo" has come and gone. (I tend to bloat up when I'm expecting her)

I'm glad that everybody is doing well and it's nice to see that everybody on this thread has made some progress.

WELL DONE GUYS!!!!!!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad everyone is doing awesome!!!

Can't say I did "awesome" over the weekend, but I am going to be good this week, because God knows I will be stuffing my face with everyone else for Thanksgiving. I mean, how can you not? It's turkey day!

But I have found a NEW motivator that I'm really gonna hammer down on AFTER thanksgiving is over. We tried on bridemaid dresses for my best friend's wedding on Saturday, and I had to try on a size 8 at David's Bridal. My last dress for my brother's wedding 2 years ago was a size 6. Now granted, each dress will fit a little differently (there was one I could have worn a 6 in, just because of the way it fit) but I will be darned if I don't order a size 6 and wear it well! 

My friend's wedding in at the end of July, so I've got plenty of time, but I'm also going snowboarding in February, and I'm sure a hot tub will be involved there .... and a bikini...... must look better in my bikini!!!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

beau159 said:


> Glad everyone is doing awesome!!!
> 
> Can't say I did "awesome" over the weekend, but I am going to be good this week, because God knows I will be stuffing my face with everyone else for Thanksgiving. I mean, how can you not? It's turkey day!
> 
> ...


 Aaahhh....bikini's. My favorite summer clothing before kids...a curse after kids.

Hopefully, I'll get my flat tummy back before summer starts in the next eight months


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

strawberry paint said:


> Aaahhh....bikini's. My favorite summer clothing before kids...a curse after kids.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll get my flat tummy back before summer starts in the next eight months


So so true!! I've been in a full bathing suit since kids  I used to be that girl who could walk into a nightclub showin off a nice toned tummy... no longer 

I had a great day yesterday, breakfast was an apple & nutragrain bar. Lunch was a BLT, no butter on wholewheat bread and dinner was a grilled chop, one scoop spuds & steamed broccoli and carrots. 

I then did 45 min in the gym, 20 min on the treadmill for cardio and the rest on the weights for resistance training. Straight down to the pool I went for an hour in aquafit. My legs are feeling it this mornin but I felt great after it!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Maple said:


> I then did 45 min in the gym, 20 min on the treadmill for cardio and the rest on the weights for resistance training. Straight down to the pool I went for an hour in aquafit. My legs are feeling it this mornin but I felt great after it!


Holy exercise Batman! You sound like you killed it yesterday. Good job!


Eating was good yesterday. I didn't bother counting the calories. I am trying to learn to eat until I am full/eat when I am actually hungry. I also for once did not starve at school because I had a big breakfast (Bagel plain, a slice of cheese, a sliced up apple, celery) and then I brought a sandwich for lunch and a banana. When I got home I had 4 smoked ribs for dinner with a loooot of celery. 

So far today I have had about a cup of yogurt.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I made homemade chicken noodle soup for hubby and I this week, but whenever I make stuff like that I have the hardest time figuring out the calories in it!! I made it with chicken broth, 3 boneless chicken breasts, 2 cans of potatoes, 1 can of carrots, and then elbow macaroni. Any takers?? When I look on my calorie tracker app, people's homemade recipes range from 150-350 calories per serving, THAT is quite a range!! :shock:


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Well I made homemade chicken noodle soup for hubby and I this week, but whenever I make stuff like that I have the hardest time figuring out the calories in it!! I made it with chicken broth, 3 boneless chicken breasts, 2 cans of potatoes, 1 can of carrots, and then elbow macaroni. Any takers?? When I look on my calorie tracker app, people's homemade recipes range from 150-350 calories per serving, THAT is quite a range!! :shock:


What I usually do in this case is I track the amounts of everything I put in by weight (I have a food scale). SO, if the chicken broth was from scratch you would need to know the calories for that (good luck ) but if the chicken broth was not from scratch, then you just write down the cals for the whole package. 

So I would end up with a list like: (these are made up random numbers)
- chicken broth 500mL - 400 cal
- chicken breast 300g 
- elbow macaroni - 75g 
- etc. etc. 

If the item has a calorie count on it, then just use that if not, mark the weight down for later to look up the calories. So afterwards I would have my handy dandy bowl and guesstimate how many servings I could get out of my pot. Or you can split it up into Mason jars which are smaller portions. 

So say the total calories is 3000 cal for your soup. You were able to fill 10 jars, each jar will be 3000/10 = 300 cal. If you eat half a jar then its 150lbs. I find this is easier when sharing with someone  because then they can use their own jar or whatever.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks and actually as soon as I wrote this stuff, I basically did exactly that! Except I also converted oz. to cups, totalled the whole thing up, then figured out how many cals would be in a cup and a half (a usual serving for me)...and it came out to 175, which matched someone else's entry for something similar exactly! So I feel pretty confident that a serving is 175...which means I've been doing better this weekend than I thought! ;-)


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty good!! Keep up the good work  

My eating habits haven't been as good as I would like them to be, but they're better than usual. I made it to the gym twice last week and rode 4 times (I think), all of them were lessons but two were with a clinician instead of my regular coach so we (both me and horse) worked really hard. I went to the gym yesterday for a class that was a lot of cardio. It was super hard but it was definitely good for me - I need more cardio work. Today I'm off to my trainer around lunchtime and then a riding lesson tonight!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm amazed how good you guys are at calorie counting.. I cant be bothered to think to much into it. I just try and use common sense - fruit, veg, nuts. Even the whole weight watchers points system fries my brain :S lol

I've had a good two days. Yesterday was super busy, so breakfast and lunch consisted of a pear, plum and nutragrain bar. Dinner was oven baked lean sausages, 1 cup mash, cauliflour and broccoli. I also did 30 min in the gym on the treadmill and bike, and then an hour in aquafit. 

Today breakfast was 2 plums and granola bar. Lunch was 2 crackerbread with lowfat mayo and tomatos. Dinner was a grilled porkchop with a side salad. I did an hour in the gym today - 25 min treadmill, 20 min bike and 15 rower. 

After so much gym time this week, I'm feeling fantabulous  Clothes are starting to get looser... but not around the spare tyre aka "have you had the baby yet" belly  I've loads of energy this evening, so have done two loads of laundry, hung one out, washed the dishes and cleaned the kitchen. 

How are you all doing?


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing really good Maple! And remember, calorie counting isn't for everyone. It helps me a lot because I tend to snack and want to nibble on stuff and that adds up. That being said, haven't really been counting consistently. I count a few days out of the week just to see how I am doing, plus when I'm at residence opposed to home, I pretty much eat the same thing the whole week. 

I have been speed walking/ light jogging intervals to school this week. It was fun and the cool weather is giving me a bit more energy. I have been trying to dance around my room when I take a break from homework. 

Clothes feel looser  And I saw someone the other day who I haven't seen since high school. She said "Wow you have lost so much weight since I last saw you!" I thought I was about the same size as highschool, but I did tend to wear baggier clothes. Anyways I will take the compliment!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm like you Maple....I don't calorie count. Can't be bothered.

In spite that 'aunt flo' made her appearance I've eased off the 'heavy duty' excercising. I just been doing light excercises with our x-box kinect system.
I've got a program that's called ' Self Defence: training camp' and been doing some light cardio out of that. I've been eyeing 'MMA' training' for kinect and now the price on that item is pretty decent...I'll be getting it very quick here.
Once 'aunt flo' eases off...I'll be back downstairs on the treadmill and doing some weights. 
I noticed now.....that I'm slowly going down another notch in my belt. 
I'm sure looking foward to a flat pair of six-pack abs.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I just wanted to jump in and let everyone know that I'm down another 3 pounds! I've just been doing my best to watch what I'm eating, not picking up my fancy Starbucks drinks (oh, so hard!!), and exercising regularly. I got to the gym 3 times this week, for about an hour each, and I've also ridden 3 times and planning on another ride this weekend. I'm feeling pretty great and so happy to see that scale moving


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Tigo said:


> I just wanted to jump in and let everyone know that I'm down another 3 pounds! I've just been doing my best to watch what I'm eating, not picking up my fancy Starbucks drinks (oh, so hard!!), and exercising regularly. I got to the gym 3 times this week, for about an hour each, and I've also ridden 3 times and planning on another ride this weekend. I'm feeling pretty great and so happy to see that scale moving


 
Congratulations..... on your 3 lbs. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Blargh I really need to start weight training! 2 more weeks. 
So last night I rode a new horse, Jesse, and holy crap he is a powerhouse. He used to be an A-Circuit jumper I think my instructor said. I have never rode such a powerful horse. My body was so sore because I really had to concentrate on doing really light posting despite being thrown out of the saddle each stride. And his jump... wow. Grab some mane because you are going to be flying for a few seconds. He is going to take some getting used to for sure, but my riding is going to really improve on him.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job Tigo!!  

And cowboys dream he sounds awesome!!! 

Oh and 350 Cals over my goal today  I need to get out of Thanksgiving feast phase!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Just started to excercise to UFC : Trainer for kinect. The trainers are nothing but slave drivers...but good excercises though. I do recommend it if you have kinect with xbox. I'm going to do a little bit tonight again in spite of coming down with another headcold. Gotta shed those nine years of packing slight baby fat.
My ulimate goal for next year.....flat stomach with six pack abs. (Shed weight...gain muscle)

How are all you guys doing???


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Hoofprints: Oh he is!  Can't wait to ride him again. So finally today I can walk again without too much pain. And I can do stairs like a normal person. 

I felt 'bigger' and self conscious yesterday but then my friend said I looked like I lost weight?! So who knows. 

Strawberry;
I only have the dance games for the kinect. Those are a lot of fun. I was also going to get that star wars one.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I have no gaming units, so I'm limited to my iphone! :lol: Anyone know of any good fitness apps on there, besides Nike Training Club? 

PS, speaking of Nike has anyone seen these??? I SSSOOOO want one!! 








Nike+ FuelBand. Tracks your all-day activity and helps you do more.. Nike.com


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok 73 calories under goal...whew! Back on track 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Getting hit by a flu-bug. Won't be doing any movin' around tonight.
Going to bed early is the only thing I got on my mind right now.


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

ya mind if I jump in now?
anyone wanna help me get a good exercise(sp?:/ ) plan going? i already eat healthy, kinda.. i dont watch calories, but i stay away from junk food and soda for the most part. I dont have a car or the money for the gym so ill be walking/running. 
age: 18
height: 5'2
weight: 153
goal: 130, but im not too worried about numbers, id like to be in size 4 jeans at the most
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

shandasue said:


> ya mind if I jump in now?
> anyone wanna help me get a good exercise(sp?:/ ) plan going? i already eat healthy, kinda.. i dont watch calories, but i stay away from junk food and soda for the most part. I dont have a car or the money for the gym so ill be walking/running.
> age: 18
> height: 5'2
> ...


Go for it!  Of course you can join.

There are some great exercise books out there, like "New Rules of Lifting for Women" though you may need to get creative with some of the exercises that require weights if you do not have access to them. You can also make your own weights for fairly cheap. There are sandbags you can make (get dufflebag with handles, get large ziplock bags and kitty litter... iff the ziplock bags and make them whatever weight you want, then put them in the dufflebag.) And for a barbell, you can make two and stick them on each end of a broom stick. 

There are also a lot of bodyweight exercises where you use your own bodyweight to weight train. For instance there are pushups, chin-ups, planks, jumping jacks, burpees, etc. 

If you are going to be doing walking/running you should look into HIIT (High Intensisty Interval Training). From my experience (and others I have read about) it gives better results and you don't have to work out as long.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Reached my first goal. Size 16 jeans now fit. Won't repeat my diet advice--read here, post #24:
http://www.horseforum.com/plus-size...ently-feeling-awful-144973/page3/#post1777669
I have been doing some of those big and athletic jobs around the property. Just finished tilling and replanting my south pasture last week. One day took me 4 hours, with a gas-powered tiller, and a rake, but no tractor. My appetite was next to zero that day, and I skipped lunch. SOMETIMES you can do that, but I can only do it when I've had a real big workout.
I still have some size 14 jeans in my closet. I'll let you know when I'm wearing *them.* =D


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

Okay, so I really haven't had anything to report. I went out of town shortly after posting my stats and to be honest, I ate like crap and just laid around. I'm back to it now...got myself a cleanse to kickstart my eating healty, it's about the only way I can force myself to get into the habit of eating right after being off for so long. I've also texted my kettlebell instructor and told her that I would be starting back today so I'm accountable for that, too. I'll probably have a miserable weekend but the trade off will be worth it!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It's helped me a LOT to be aware of the Fall/Winter treats that I have, in the past, pigged out on. My biggest weakness is caramels. I have them, but I avoid them, only having about 3/week. Chocolate has never been a big problem, but my DH swears that giving yourself very small treats will keep you from eating too much, and won't ruin your calorie intake.
RE: Thanksgiving, I make our families joint meal, so I have control over the ingredients. Here was last Thursday's menu:
--Turkey, cooked with sage leaves (from my herb garden outside), onion, s & p, covered with aluminum foil and cooked for 5 hours, low
--Turkey gravy, made w/drippings, ground/cooked liver, milk and flour (high fiber--"King Arthur" is one HF brand)
--Mashed potatoes, made with milk and sour cream and salt
--Corn, cooked and drained from the can, which drains off some salt
--Okra, fried. Our family loves it and it disappears, but there are never leftovers so the portions are small
--Cranberry/Orange relish, made with fresh ingredients, and that keeps that sugar needed smaller
--Fresh Glazed carrots, from my garden, picked that day, boiled
--Glazed sweet potatoes, boiled--both LIGHTLY glazed with butter and brown sugar. _Don't like "some Sweet Potatoes with my marshmallows"_
--1-2-3 salad--SIL made, apples, onions and pickles mixed with mayo
White wine
We made 3 pies: pumpkin, lemon merange and cherry. Everybody was too full to have them until after our "Uncle Tusky Uno" game, and nobody had big pieces.
I didn't gain an ounce fropm Thanksgiving, but I also started the turkey at 5 am, and worked about 3 hours on the meal, and that always helps.
SIL does the Christmas dinner, and I make myself take small portions, so I don't eat too much.
Thought this might help somebody on the thread. 
ONE MORE THING, for the New Year's. You will drink less alcohol if you take your hard liquor on the rocks, and nurse it. You will also sober up quicker.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, did some workouts yesterday with my kinect: UFC trainer. Quit half way through....the workouts were demanding and I was ready to calf half way through. Went downstairs and worked out on some weights.

There are days I wished I had a body of a 20 yr old...it would be sooo much easier to get in shape.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

strawberry paint said:


> There are days I wished I had a body of a 20 yr old...it would be sooo much easier to get in shape.


Me, too. **sigh**
BUT, I was in my BEST shape from 27yo to 32yo, so don't give up. =D


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Me, too. **sigh**
> BUT, I was in my BEST shape from 27yo to 32yo, so don't give up. =D


 
Me too. I was in my best shape in my early thirties...then pregnancy came....POOOF!!!!! Then it was all gone.:shock:

I'm not giving up though.....I think it might just take a whole lot longer to get back in shape than it took when I was in my thirties.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Corporal said:


> Me, too. **sigh**
> BUT, I was in my BEST shape from 27yo to 32yo, so don't give up. =D


 
Not me, I've been in my worst shape since 26.. :-( From 19 - 23 - pre kids. I was riding out 15 horses a day, muckin out 30-40 stalls, playin camogie AND i Had to walk 3 miles to and from work every day. Then I had kids... 

Anyway guys, I'm still not weighing myself. Went to gym for 30 min and then aquafit on Wed. Spent 60 min in the gym on Thurs.... have to say it was an easy workout as one of the jockeys I know was tryin to lose a few lbs so he pushed me the whole time. Then yesterday I had a rushed 40 min in the gym again... could say 42 min if we include me legging it down the stairs and into the changing rooms when I realised I was late :lol:

Although I'm not stepping on the scales, my jeans are getting baggier around my legs and I can tell I've lost weight on my arms, neck and face. There is the slightest of slight improvements on my muffin top... or maybe I'm just imagining it and it's wishful thinking lol!


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Keep up the good work everyone!!

I've stayed at the same weight this week, which isn't necessarily a bad thing! I wasn't the best this week food wise or exercise really but I am starting to feel better about myself all the way around. I did a 2 km jog/run, which isn't really that impressive but I did it non stop and that was the farthest I think I've jogged/ ran (non stop anyways). I rode 4 times this week which was great for me and my horse! Hoping to get out to the gym at least 3 times this week.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I haven't had a Coke in 4 days. Major accomplishment...it's normally the only thing I drink. So proud of myself! I aslo drank a liter of water. I'm aiming for at least 2 liters per day so I'm halfway there. Go me


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Yay you all rock!!  
I am 300 Cals over goal this week booo  but I have today to make that up so extra run here I come :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well I ended the week 341 Cals over my goal :-( but if I figured my calorie intake correctly I can go up to 1,400 over in the course of a week and simply maintain my weight so I'm not stressing about it just yet ;-) 

How's everyone else doing?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't think Christmas holidays are helping at my end. My girls love it when I'm baking christmas cookies and cinnabons for their school lunch. Of course...I end up sneaking a goodie or two and then I try to work the darn 'crap' off. I sure look foward to January.... no more christmas baking and it's whole lot easier to stick to my salads. I'm waiting for results...but I think my body likes to irritate the living 'heck' out of me.

For those of you who are losing weight, or just plainly getting fit. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

So, I'm not a big breakfast person. I've been on an oatmeal kick the last little bit which isn't so bad! I can never think of good, tasty breakfasts though. I thought I would see if any of you have good ideas for breakfast foods because other than oatmeal, I'm at a loss haha! I'm not a big egg person, or cereal so there goes most of the traditional breakfasts!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Tigo said:


> So, I'm not a big breakfast person. I've been on an oatmeal kick the last little bit which isn't so bad! I can never think of good, tasty breakfasts though. I thought I would see if any of you have good ideas for breakfast foods because other than oatmeal, I'm at a loss haha! I'm not a big egg person, or cereal so there goes most of the traditional breakfasts!


Some breakfast things I sometimes have are;
- Yogurt with some granola and fresh fruit
- Fresh fruit and crackers
- Soup 
- Veggies and fish


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I hate that you say you don't care for eggs because I normally eat them every morning and it's so good! I fry an egg (using cooking spray) and then eat it on a small tortilla shell with a little shredded cheese. It's really good! Another thing I do if I don't feel like cooking are smoothies. Smoothies are SO easy and I keep some stuff in the freezer already divided up into servings. That way I can just dump it in with a little water and a scoop of protein powder and it's done. I don't even have to add ice because the stuff from the freezer plus cold water makes it chilled enough.


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

YES Smoothies!!!  How could I have forgotten that.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I haven't made it to the gym since Friday. My husband works as a plumber, and he is always flat out before Christmas. With the way the economy is, he has to take whatever work he can get. He's promised to meet me outside the gym tomorrow so that I can get in for my aquafit class and we can swap the kids there. 

I've had a REALLY REALLY REALLY crap week and I'm mentally drained and exhausted. I'm struggling with the motivation since it all started to get out - the first few days was great because I was SO angry that it worked to my advantage during workouts... now I'm so exhausted I'm struggling to have any get up and go and my sleep is very patchy as I can't switch off at night.  To top it off, yesterday I pulled something in my back/shoulders (achieved during the very risky event of ironing a child's uniform) and I feel like something is sitting on my chest and I can barely breathe  

Hope you are all doing great?? Somebody give me good news/results, I need to hear something positive.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the breakfast ideas!! I'll definitely jot those down  . Mtngrl, I guess I don't mind eggs, just not my idea as a fun everyday breakfast :lol: . An egg done up that way does sound good though! Perhaps I'll give that a try. 

I'm happy to report that I'm under 200lbs! Not by much...but that's goal #1 down!! It's nice to start liking my body again and not feel so down about myself. All of this in the midst of exam time too lol.

Down ~6lbs, only 28lbs to go! (ugh ). Goal #2: get down to 190lbs (preferably before the new year...that could be hard to do, but I'm going to at least try to get as close to that as I can in a healthy way before then!)


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

No one has updated in while so I thought I would bump this up! I wasn't so good about going to the gym last week, I only got there twice because of final exams (ick). I fit back into one of my jeans!!! I was so happy about that...until I discovered a hole in the inner thigh and realised I'll have to throw them out soon which is very saddening haha. I'll post back with my next weigh in this afternoon, heres to hoping another pound or two lost!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

My gym life has been non existant for the last 10 days. Hubby is still workin around the clock (wasnt home til 2am last night) so no hope of getting to the gym  I have gone down a notch in my belt though! yay!  I also put on a "pre last baby fleece top" that hasnt fit well since him the other day, and it didnt feel all puffy around the belly like it has been the last few times I had worn it. 

Now I've got a visit from Aunt flo though  feeling very very Blah,bloated, miserable and just yucky.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Okey guys....I really need some advice/suggestions here.

2 1/2 weeks before 'Aunt Flo' comes, my 'girls' are such a misery to deal with. Honestly....excercise for those two weeks are non-existant because my whole chests is tender to the point of hurting when I do excercising.
Is there anything you guys take that has given you any sense of relief??
I've dealt with this cr-p for the last twenty five years and I'm so sick of it.
Excercising is like going one step forward and two steps back. I just don't feel like I'm getting anywhere.

I appreciate any offers of advice or suggestions on this.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

Strawberry, I wish I could give you some advice as that sounds pretty frustrating. I've never had to experience that, so my only guess would be to get a really well fitted sports bra if you don't have one. I have a beautiful one from The Running Room. Other than that...sorry, no suggestions really :/

I got down to just under 198 lbs last week but I went on holidays this weekend and junk food and delicious meals galore put me back to just over 198 lbs again. Not a big deal, I'm actually surprised I didn't gain more!! I'm finished exams so I'm hoping to get to the gym 5x a week until school kicks up again and kick my fitness into high gear. I also need to start riding 4-5X a week (big plans for next show season), so I should lose fairly decently over the next few weeks if I don't eat toooo much bad stuff.  

Happy holidays to everyone!!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Congratulations Tigo.... I'm pretty sure you'll be burning alot of calories when you hit the gym. I wouldn't be to worried to much about gaining weight no matter what you eat. Christmas comes only once a year...so might as well enjoy all the goodies that come with it. 

How is everybody else doing so far???

Merry Christmas everyone and all the best in the New Year.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

strawberry paint said:


> Okey guys....I really need some advice/suggestions here.
> 
> 2 1/2 weeks before 'Aunt Flo' comes, my 'girls' are such a misery to deal with. Honestly....excercise for those two weeks are non-existant because my whole chests is tender to the point of hurting when I do excercising.
> Is there anything you guys take that has given you any sense of relief??
> ...



Ibuprofen helped me. Double bra-ing worked too -- less bounce, less ache.

Honestly, it was one of the reasons why I opted out of Aunt Flo's visits. 6 years and counting, PMS free!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm joining the bandwagon. I am currently pre-dieting.

Yes. Pre-dieting. It's easier to wean myself into diet mode than to just jump in. Basically, I am eating around 2000 calories a day. I figure out what I need to drop down to calorie-wise to lose weight at the rate I want, then I start weaning myself daily to 100 calories less than that goal (so I have a little cushion for extras). Then when I'm consitently at that calorie level for a week, I am officially "dieting".

It's worked for me before. I started yesterday. Anyway, yesterday I got down to just under 1800 calories, today I am hovering around 1550 calories. I will start struggling at around 1300 calories.

Is anyone else on MyFitnessPal? We need to friend up!


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> Ibuprofen helped me. Double bra-ing worked too -- less bounce, less ache.
> 
> Honestly, it was one of the reasons why I opted out of Aunt Flo's visits. 6 years and counting, PMS free!


 
I would love to be PMS free (pregnancies do not count).
Yesterday, I had exploratory surgery done on me. My specialist wanted to see what's wrong with my uterus, I told my specialist he had permission to pull the whole thing out right then and there. He smiled and said 'another time'.
Guess...I'm gonna have to wait for awhile yet.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

DancingArabian said:


> I'm joining the bandwagon. I am currently pre-dieting.
> 
> Yes. Pre-dieting. It's easier to wean myself into diet mode than to just jump in. Basically, I am eating around 2000 calories a day. I figure out what I need to drop down to calorie-wise to lose weight at the rate I want, then I start weaning myself daily to 100 calories less than that goal (so I have a little cushion for extras). Then when I'm consitently at that calorie level for a week, I am officially "dieting".
> 
> ...


 
No....not on fitnesspal. Congratulations on your dieting though. Sounds like you're making good progress.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

strawberry paint said:


> I would love to be PMS free (pregnancies do not count).
> Yesterday, I had exploratory surgery done on me. My specialist wanted to see what's wrong with my uterus, I told my specialist he had permission to pull the whole thing out right then and there. He smiled and said 'another time'.
> Guess...I'm gonna have to wait for awhile yet.


I've never had a baby 
I medically suppress it via continuous birth control.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charley horse (Nov 12, 2012)

I so need to join you all in this! Normally I am a low carber and have been off my way of eating for the last few months.
"Guess I got burned out?"
But thats neither here nor there, I need to drop some lbs.


----------



## cassidilla (Dec 12, 2012)

I want to join
I just recently quit track to spend more time with horses and I want to lose some weight 
I am 5'7" -5'8"
Weight:130-133
goal: 120-125
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Well did anybody else have as rubbish a Christmas break as me 

I swear I've put ON those 10 pounds that I wanted to shift  Didn't get to the gym at all as it was closed.. ate that rubbish everybody else was eatting... and now feel SOOOO bad 

Somebody step up and say I'm not alone here?? please lol


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm on MyFitnessPal! And oh man have I bumped myself off track lately  I have gained back 3 lbs of what I had lost, BUMMER. And yesterday didn't help me...300 cals over my goal ugggh...I'm hoping for a miracle today :/ 

Well I have a riding lesson, that ought to be worth at least a couple hundred burned since I ride English and we're jumping too haha! ;-)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

and oh yeah maple that's exactly what I did too :/


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

There's a MyFitnessPal thread going on....please join us!

http://www.horseforum.com/rider-wellness/myfitnesspal-thread-148403/#post1824997
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shandasue (Nov 22, 2011)

i havent posted any, i always get side tracked. But iv lost 9 pounds! Im pretty happy about it. I think it has something to do with my new gluten free diet, my docter told me to try it to see if it stops my stomache pains, but i still havent gone gluten free shopping yet so i have limited food choise. so far its stoped so i probley have that diasease, what ever its called, the gluten intolerant one. It sucks, but im so happy! No more stomache pains and im looseing weight woohoo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

So I got down to 197 before Christmas but I've put on a few pounds...back up to the 200 ish mark. Sigh...darn Christmas goodies lol. I've made it to the gym twice this week and ran 2km yesterday. Not overly impressive but it's a start. I'm going to sign up to a fitness class that they offer at my university which is 50 minutes 2x a week. I figure that is a great way to make sure I get my butt to the gym. 

Shandasu, congrats on your weight loss! I just wanted to add a note in on the gluten free/celiac diet. My dad just recently went on the gluten free diet and with the shopping we've discovered that you really have to watch the sugars and fats that are in the gluten free products. For sure some are healthy but others seem to try to make up for the lack of gluten with other not-so-healthy ingredients haha. So when you do get around to the gluten free shopping, keep an eye out for the ingredients so you can keep up with a healthy diet! Just because it's 'gluten-free' doesn't automatically mean healthy like many people think! Good luck


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, finally decided to join you guys. Better late than never. 

Start:

Height: 5'4"
Weight: 185 lbs. 

Hope to lose _at least_ ten pounds!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm with Cinder, joining late and all.

Height: 5'9"
Weight: 179lbs
Goal: 150lbs--Lose 30 lbs by July 1, 2013 OR until it "feels right" (Maybe 20lbs gone will be enough XD) I don't really have a specific goal, so I kind of just picked a random number.

I'm doing this for my riding and for my health! I feel that I ride better when I weight a bit less.

I used to be SUPER active, playing sports for at least a couple hours every day, but over the past few years I've grown to sort of dislike exercise (except riding!). Still, I'm going to try to find activities that I enjoy. It being the dead of winter doesn't help much, but for now I can focus on my diet (the foods I'm eating, not like "I'm on a diet"), which seems to be working out pretty well. 

I have this idea to start taking my horse jogging in-hand, since for me exercise is much more fun when I'm doing it with someone else. It wouldn't be bad for her training either!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

After another useless week, I'll now be back on track. 

I found a place 2 miles down the road to keep Bandit.. so now I'm back to muckin out and carting things through muck  There is no workout like pushing wheelbarrows through mud to the muckpile and the paddocks with hay. Back to carrying big buckets of water  No more driving for over a half hour to get there, and I'll now be able to walk down with with the baby in the buggy. 

i planned to be gym bound tomorrow, but have a visit from Aunt Flo.. which I'm actually delighted about as was 3 days late and have been feeling sick all week!! Never have I been so happy to get a visit! *big sigh of relief*


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Maple said:


> After another useless week, I'll now be back on track.
> 
> I found a place 2 miles down the road to keep Bandit.. so now I'm back to muckin out and carting things through muck  There is no workout like pushing wheelbarrows through mud to the muckpile and the paddocks with hay. Back to carrying big buckets of water  No more driving for over a half hour to get there, and I'll now be able to walk down with with the baby in the buggy.
> 
> i planned to be gym bound tomorrow, but have a visit from Aunt Flo.. which I'm actually delighted about as was 3 days late and have been feeling sick all week!! Never have I been so happy to get a visit! *big sigh of relief*


 LOL!!!!! I would be happy too!!!

The girls are going back to school tomorrow. ( I'm literally dancing for joy). 
I find when kids are home...structure goes right out the window. Eating takes a nosedive ( especially during winter) and excercise is almost non-existant...except for the occasional walk.
Tomorrow I'm going to focus on my well being. Start eating salads and working out.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Structure, that's exactly what I need. I'm glad I'm starting school again next week! On the plus side, having a lot of free time does allow me to plan and cook my meals properly.

Down 6lbs from when I first posted! It's probably just water weight, but that's ok. At least it's something.
179/173/150 (That is, starting weight, current weight and goal weight)


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

Okay crazy times have been crazy!

Since I last posted (I think), I have yoyo'd at a random weight, won 3rd place in capstone competition, got a fulltime job for when I finish school, finished college , spent 3 days cleaning my little sisters room + helping mum with house, did some super celebrating during the holidays, got sick, brought in the new year sick, went to work Jan 2 (still sick at that point). I got better (kind of) and now the boyfriend is sick and I get to care for him  Somewhere in there I busted my wrist and its still healing.

I started yesterday with tracking my calories and wowzers ate too much, but I have been doing better today. 

Does anyone have any experience/exercises with weak wrists? My one wrist I think I put too much weight on / leaned on it and ouchie, it is being painful and has been for a week or so. I should probably go to the doctor this time. 

On a side note, we got a dehyrdator for christmas and we can now make our own jerky and dried fruit. The dried apple rings are so delicious!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

So work is kind of stressful and its taking awhile but I am getting used to it. Though I got the flu I think  so I have been dragging myself out of bed and driving to work then dying there. 

I hope to feel better soon!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

CowboysDream said:


> So work is kind of stressful and its taking awhile but I am getting used to it. Though I got the flu I think  so I have been dragging myself out of bed and driving to work then dying there.
> 
> I hope to feel better soon!


Hang in there!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

So tomorrow will be day 7 of my new eating plan. The scale batteries died, so I'm just going to take measurements, and then I'll compare them to the ones I took a week ago. I'm hoping the whole monthly hormone fluctuation thing won't affect the numbers too much, but who knows? Those days when I _feel_ "fat" are definitely the most difficult ones, especially when I know I've been sticking to my plan and doing my best. Oh well, here goes nothing!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

UGH I have gained back 4 of the 11 I had managed to lose since I started this dieting thing in June. Took me from June til December to take off 11 lbs and only the holidays to put 4 of that back on grrr!!! :evil: 

Oh well, 1 lb of that 4 is gone now that I'm back on track, to hopefully I can keep it up and realize that the holidays are just terrible for diets but they are over now haha! :lol: 

Alright so now I have 6 lbs left to go! By the way, anyone else on Pinterest? Because I have found lots of great workouts on there!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

We still have a little group going on in myFitnessPal. Join us!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

DancingArabian said:


> We still have a little group going on in myFitnessPal. Join us!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? how do I join?


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Really? how do I join?


 

Yeah...how do we join????


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You can either use the myFitnessPal.com website or use the app. The website has forums but for some reason the app doesn't connect to them yet but you can add to your food diary with the app and comment on other people.

Once you're signed up, you can send friend requests. I think I posted my user name and the instructions earlier in this thread. I'm on mobile so I can't easily scroll back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> UGH I have gained back 4 of the 11 I had managed to lose since I started this dieting thing in June. Took me from June til December to take off 11 lbs and only the holidays to put 4 of that back on grrr!!! :evil:
> 
> Oh well, 1 lb of that 4 is gone now that I'm back on track, to hopefully I can keep it up and realize that the holidays are just terrible for diets but they are over now haha! :lol:
> 
> !


 
Chin up! I get the impression with how quiet we've gone on this thread that a few of us have well fallen off the rails.. so you are not alone! :lol:

Having moved Bandit down the road means I'm now out mucking out daily. I got out riding Sat & Sun, and yesterday decided to walk to and from the yard - about 2 1/2 miles each way, brought the kids and had to push the buggy - we ran about 1/4 of a mile as out of nowhere it started hailing. Riding over the weekend was... erm... hard work. He was being ridden by a 15yo until 3 weeks ago and she must have let him away with murder. I hadn't ridden in ages and only have the road to ride on - at 17 years young, he took some pull. Sun he was a little monster and threw a buck in when I didnt let him away with napping. My arms were wrecked as he just kept pulling - I had to laugh at the woman who met us shortly after his tantrum and remarked how quiet he was! I'm thinking after all his problems this year, the fact that he felt good enough in himself to push means he must be over them  

No walking to the yard today - its bloody cold out and my youngest has a woeful cough so going to have to keep him bundled up inside except to bring Bandit in. 

I'm now back to working part time - last week was my first week. I'm eatting so much better and since I'm not stuck in the office I'm busy cleaning the house/yard - that's got to stand for something doesnt it??  My kid's last sitter told me I was looking much more toned when we were doing the school run last week - yay! lol


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I have fallen off the wagon too.
Made some lemon meringue pies in the last couple of days....all under the pleas of kids and husband. Of course...I find one slice of pie not good enough...I crave for a second and then I stop there.
Did some two hour hikes in our back bush over the weekend. But yeah...my eating and excercising isn't where it should be.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I've done..._okay_ this past week. Not as well as I would have liked, but it's still better than nothing. My measurements are down a bit (1/4-1/2") but I'm not sure about my weight as the scale battery died. I'll get a new one when I go to town. Oh well. I think my downfall was too much cheese XD This week I'll try to be a little more mindful, and also try to be a bit more active (last week was COLD!).


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I haven't posted in a while because I don't have a whole lot to report on. I'm hovering around 199 pounds, so not much better but not much worse. I've signed up for a muscle and endurance class at my university that runs 2X per week so at least that gets me to the gym 2 days a week. I got to the gym 3X this week which was good and I've ridden a few times too. 

I've decided to apply to our city police service once I'm finished my degree which should be spring/summer next year hopefully so I'm more determined than ever to get my butt in shape. Hopefully they'll accept me...if not, well I guess I'll be in darn good shape!!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I am still sick and have a bit of a cough so I have been taking it easy. I lost around 15lbs since the holidays and exams. So I am a bit lighter than I was to begin with but not by much. I got to ride twice this week (Monday and tonight), that was fun :3 I seem to suck at getting good distances now and I dont know why. I think I am overthinking it!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

CowboysDream said:


> I am still sick and have a bit of a cough so I have been taking it easy. I lost around 15lbs since the holidays and exams. So I am a bit lighter than I was to begin with but not by much. I got to ride twice this week (Monday and tonight), that was fun :3 I seem to suck at getting good distances now and I dont know why. I think I am overthinking it!


15 pounds?! Amazing! What's your weight-loss regime, if you don't mind my asking? Keep up the good work


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I made it to the gym on Thursday for a 45 min workout - 20 bike, 15 treadmill and 10 rower. I walked two laps of a gallop yesterday and will be getting to the gym this evening. 

I've got better with the eatting: Thurs I had veg soup for lunch, and grilled chicken on rice for dinner. Friday was a salad for lunch and a grilled chop with 1 cup mashed spuds for dinner. There won't be any riding done this weekend as everything is underwater with a forecast for snow. And no, I'm not wimping out because of the snow lol but when I only have the roads to ride on and since they wont be treated they will be like ice rinks - not worth the risk with the drivers I have to contend with


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

JaphyJaphy said:


> 15 pounds?! Amazing! What's your weight-loss regime, if you don't mind my asking? Keep up the good work


 Its amazing but not too amazing considering I just gained 15lbs since exams and holidays and then had to lose it  

Hm well lets see, I basically just ate less? I haven't been snacking and I have been consuming a lot less calories since I am home now and not at school. My eating is more consistent I suppose. I have something like fruit, oatmeal or a bagel for breakfast. Then lunch has been a soup or sandwich. Then dinner is whatever. Plus since starting work I have been drinking a LOT of water which means a lot of what I dropped was most likely water weight. I am at my maintenance ordinary weight now. So to lose more weight I will end up just controlling my food intake and have healthy snacks (apples, granola bars, etc.). It helps that I rarely drink soda and I dont go out of my way to eat snacks. When I get better I will be following a weight-training regime from the book "New Rules of Lifting for Women". I like it a lot and when I was following it I got down to my lowest weight ever, just wish I kept with it haha.

Oh plus I have enough to lose. According to BMI I should be 140-170b (which is bull and way to low for my body structure). I think a healthy weight for me would be 180-200lbs ish.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

CowboysDream said:


> Its amazing but not too amazing considering I just gained 15lbs since exams and holidays and then had to lose it
> 
> Hm well lets see, I basically just ate less? I haven't been snacking and I have been consuming a lot less calories since I am home now and not at school. My eating is more consistent I suppose. I have something like fruit, oatmeal or a bagel for breakfast. Then lunch has been a soup or sandwich. Then dinner is whatever. Plus since starting work I have been drinking a LOT of water which means a lot of what I dropped was most likely water weight. I am at my maintenance ordinary weight now. So to lose more weight I will end up just controlling my food intake and have healthy snacks (apples, granola bars, etc.). It helps that I rarely drink soda and I dont go out of my way to eat snacks. When I get better I will be following a weight-training regime from the book "New Rules of Lifting for Women". I like it a lot and when I was following it I got down to my lowest weight ever, just wish I kept with it haha.
> 
> Oh plus I have enough to lose. According to BMI I should be 140-170b (which is bull and way to low for my body structure). I think a healthy weight for me would be 180-200lbs ish.


Well congrats on the 15 lbs nonetheless!! I still haven't lost all of the holiday weight haha. That's pretty great that you lost it that quickly. I also don't believe in BMI really and I agree with you completely. Someone my height, according the the BMI to be in the "normal" BMI range of 19-25, I should be between 133 - 179 lbs (varying slightly depending on what website I'm on). I'm 5'11" and would look SO sickly and gross at 133 lbs and I can't imagine that being healthy for me. That would put me at the same weight as my ~5'2" coach who is thin for her size and stature at that mid-130 lbs. It all depends on how you are built... 

In other news....I'm so happy! Although I haven't dropped much in pounds apparently I have shrunk around my hips! I can now wear one of my favourite belts again. Sure, it's still snug and maybe it gives me slight muffin top but I'm still ecstatic  .


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been in this thread for a while guys. I've been feeling kind of guilty about my eating choices lately. Have I been eating too much? Too little? Am I getting enough exercise? 

Well, today I learned that hard work really does pay off! In September I weighed a little over 180 lbs. Today, I weighed in at a little over 160 lbs! I was _not_ expecting that. With this development, I am almost back at my lowest weight- 160 lbs, even.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Cinder said:


> Sorry I haven't been in this thread for a while guys. I've been feeling kind of guilty about my eating choices lately. Have I been eating too much? Too little? Am I getting enough exercise?
> 
> Well, today I learned that hard work really does pay off! In September I weighed a little over 180 lbs. Today, I weighed in at a little over 160 lbs! I was _not_ expecting that. With this development, I am almost back at my lowest weight- 160 lbs, even.


 Congrats, and keep up the good work!


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

First jog of the year! It was a beautiful day/night  such nice weather.


----------



## QuarterHorseLuv (May 23, 2012)

I must say I have not been doing as well as I planned the last week... no time at the gym or with the personal trainer. Barn chores one day and resting on the rest... 

I started with a personal trainer in Jan.. and I was going twice a week but it started to add up really quickly! I have some good exercises and proper form started. I had a fitness assessment and strength test done. I didn't get set up with a nutirion plan since I'm not that bad in my choices (apparently...).

I have borrowed Turbo Fire intense cardio conditioning from a friend who is working to become a personal trainer. She says it'll be a good start for me. I also spent about $60 to purchase some 2, 7 and 10lb weights and exercise ball (that I need to exchange for a bigger size...). I've been doing 20-30 minute workouts at a minimum of twice a week. I feel SO much better just doing this. I will try to be getting a personal trainer in as finances allow but I think I will try to do this on my own for the most part now. Since I spend a lot of time at my desk at night ... sitting on the exericse ball as my computer chair  

When I initially made this choice I had no support from friends and family. 
The people in my house hold don't exactly stalk up on healthy choices :/ so it makes my meal planning a challenge. 

I have been trying to exercise the dogs regularily as part of my cardio but ... the cold air burns my lungs and hurts their paw pads so we're keeping to very short walks. 

I weight about the same, if not more, but its more about toning and strengthening areas for me then it the number of the scale.


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

I've been going at it. Doing 30 min the treadmill (more jogging than walking) and doing 30 min on the weights... and adding more weight to the wieghts at that. I don't see any results...'aunt flo' made her appearance and has me all bloated and sore..... so that doesn't help at all at the moment. Hopefully I'll see the difference in my jean size after she leaves.

How are you all doing with your excercises?????


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

QuarterHorseLuv said:


> I must say I have not been doing as well as I planned the last week... no time at the gym or with the personal trainer. Barn chores one day and resting on the rest...
> 
> I started with a personal trainer in Jan.. and I was going twice a week but it started to add up really quickly! I have some good exercises and proper form started. I had a fitness assessment and strength test done. I didn't get set up with a nutirion plan since I'm not that bad in my choices (apparently...).
> 
> ...


How come you choose such low weights? If you are looking to seriously tone and strengthen you may want to look more into 10lb, 15lbs and 25lbs. 

Just curious is all. Also a great book to have is New Rules of Lifting for Women. It is really helpful and gives 2 really good workout plans that alternate.


----------



## Tigo (Feb 25, 2012)

I feel like I'm bringing this back from the dead haha. 

So, not much progress here. I need to vent my frustration. I'm working out hard usually 3X a week, riding hard 4-5 times a week (puffing and sweating and sitting trot galore on my ginormous warmblood), eating better and when I get Starbucks I get it nonfat and everything. Still not losing any wieght. I've been sitting steady at 200lbs for a few months now. Show season is coming up (actually I have a show next weekend) and my show clothes barely fit. I look awful in them. I can't go jeans shopping because everything I like doesn't come big enough. The jeans I had before don't fit me and the ones I bought to fit stretch out to be huge!!! I want to apply to the Police service here and that's not going to happen until I get fit (and get corrective eye surgery). I need to be able to do chin ups...push ups...sit ups... and running till you puke then running more. I should be at most 14% body fat. I don't know what I'm at but surely it isn't that.

Everyone says keep at it it'll just happen one day. I will keep at it but it makes me SO mad that I can't see a difference. I know I'm stronger and have better cardio - riding my horse is easier so I know for a fact that it's working. But why am I not losing weight?!?! I don't know what else to do other than go to the gym 5X or more a week and working out until I want to drop, cutting my caloric intake back some and living off veggies, fruits and lean meats. I have a feeling that a prescription I'm on isn't helping but I don't want to be making excuses either for being chunky. 

Anyone have advice? I hope you guys are doing better than I am. 

/endrant.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Ah Tigo, I know your frustrations. 

I'm walking, mucking out, cleaning the house with extra oomph,riding and walking the lil one down the road while she rides the pony and it isn't going anywhere. I'm eating healthy, have gone as far as to completely eliminate sugar from my tea and porridge. 

My boss' wife the other day told me my throat looked swollen, so suggested I go in and get my thyroid checked - after looking it up on "dr google" I was able to associate almost everything on the "symptoms" list so when we've got some extra cash I'm going to head into the dr and get it looked into... it may just be why I can't seem to shift any of the weight. 

Try not to let yourself get too down, we'll all get their eventually. I understand your need to vent, so vent away  We're here to listen and try to pick you up when you need it


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I know that I have lost weight (even though I never joined this 'group') I haven't been dieting or changed my life routine at all. I reckon that I do enough exercise without the gym!

The only thing that has changed is that instead of stopping for breakfast I have continued to work for a couple of hours and then had 'brunch'. Instead of a couple of slices of toast I am cooking breakfast - usually poached or scrambled eggs, with bacon and toast then not having lunch or if I do it is homemade soup. 
Mid afternoon there is usually a slice of cake with a cup of tea and then a meal in the evening. I rarely ever have a sweet.

I actually got curious as to how much I had lost since Christmas and it is 28 lbs. Haven't been this light in years - if I continue and loose the same again I will be back to the weight I was majority of my life!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Our local hospital a few years back held a contest whereby everyone weighed in and then weighed in at the end of the contest. Everyone kicked in $25 and the one who lost the most after 6 mos got the pot. It was a princely sum.


----------

